# Q'Barra: Into the Emerald Forest - Attempting to Revive!



## Urko (Apr 8, 2005)

(09/20/2005 - See last post for my attempts to revive the game)



*No longer taking character submissions.  Party selection will be posted 4/15 @ approximately 7 PM CST (GMT-5)*


_It’s another sweltering summer afternoon in Newthrone. At least here in the salon of the Hotel Metrol there’s shade and a slight breeze from the bound-elemental powered ceiling fans. Liveried kobolds scamper from table to table, bringing refreshments to the wealthy and elite of New Galifar. Would that you were one of them! With all you’ve been through, you’re lucky to have the clothes on your back. Down to your last handful of coins, you and your companions fidget impatiently in your wicker chairs in an unobtrusive corner, waiting for the individual you’ve come here to meet. With any luck, he will be able to give you the one thing you need most right now…a job!_

Q’Barra: Into the Emerald Forest is an adventure campaign for 4-6 4th level characters set in the world of Eberron and more specifically the wild rainforests of the half-civilized nation of Q’Barra. In selecting characters for this campaign, I will be looking for the following (in rough order of importance):
Interesting character, background, and description
Quality of writing
Filling useful niche within party
Familiarity with Eberron setting (as reflected in background)

Unless I have an absolutely overwhelming number of responses, I will keep submissions open for one week. I’ll give 24-hour notice before closing them in any event, so take your time to really flesh out your background and description. Note that no characters will be selected until after submissions are closed, so there’s no point in posting “save a spot for my changeling rogue 2/sorcerer 2” or whatever – I will select from completed characters. At the bare minimum, I will need complete background, personality and appearance along with alignment, race, class(es), ability score distribution, and feats – the rest can be fleshed out if your character is selected. Of course, if you wish to inquire if a particular concept is a viable candidate before working up the complete character, please feel free to do so. Once all members of the party have been chosen, we’ll work on integrating their backgrounds here before the in-character thread starts. I’d like most if not all of the characters to start the adventure knowing one another. 

Sources: Core Books, _Eberron Campaign Setting, Sharn: City of Towers, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Races of Eberron, Complete..._(by permission). Rules from other sources will be considered, but extremely unlikely to be accepted.


----------



## Urko (Apr 8, 2005)

*Character Generation*

Alignment: This is a story about Heroes working together to make the world a better place. Character quirks and flaws make fine roleplaying, but all characters must be Good or Neutral. Mad-dog killers and sociopaths need not apply!

Ability Scores: 28 point buy (and don’t forget to add in your 4th level attribute bonus!)

Races: All common races from the Player’s Handbook and Eberron Campaign Setting. Goblinoid races and Orcs are also acceptable choices. If you want to play something else you’ll have to make a very convincing case for it in your background.


Classes, Feats, Spells, Powers, Prestige Classes: In general Core, _Expanded Psionics Handbook_, and Eberron sourcebooks are fine, stuff from the _Complete_ series is usable with permission (and a good in-character reason), anything else is unlikely.


Hit Points: I use a somewhat esoteric system. Hit Points are figured with the following formula: 

Step One: Find maximum possible Hit Points and subtract Character Level. For example, for a 4th level cleric this value would be 28 (8*4 = 32, 32-4 = 28); for a Fighter 3/Rogue 1 this value would be 32 (3*10 + 1*6 = 36, 36-4 = 32).

Step Two: Multiply the value from Step One by .85, rounding down the result.

In the above examples, the value would for the Cleric 4 would be 23 (28*.85, round down) and the value for the Fighter 3/Rogue 1 would be 27 (32*.85, round down).

Step Three: Add your Character Level back into the result from Step Two. For our example characters, the Cleric 4 would end up with 27 Hit Points (23+4) and our Fighter 3/Rogue 1 would have 31 (27+4).

Step Four: Add your Con Bonus (or subtract Con Penalty) * Character Level. Let’s say our Cleric 4 only has a 9 Con, giving a –1 penalty. That leaves a final Hit Point total of 19 (23-(4*1)). Our Fighter 3/Rogue 1 is healthier, with a 15 Con (+2 bonus), making a final Hit Point total of 35 (27+(4*2))

Note that this entire calculation, using all character levels, is performed every time you gain a level. If all of this is too confusing just let me know and I’ll tell you what your hit points are.


Starting Equipment: Characters start with the standard 5400 gp worth of equipment for 4th level characters. There is no limit on the value of any individual item you buy – if you want to blow it all on one thing, that’s your prerogative. There is one twist though – if you don’t use it, you lose it! No character can start the game with more than 10gp in cash. Anything beyond that not spent on equipment is lost (no, gems or other forms of wealth do not count as equipment!).

Artificer Note: If you want to play an Artificer, you can use up to 50% of your current level’s craft bonus (the rest can be used in-game) and no more than 35% of previous levels’ craft bonus on items you have created (the rest are assumed to have been used on items you’ve already used up). All of these items will be assumed to have been created successfully (but you’ll have to roll as normal for anything you want to create in-game).


Any other questions, just ask. I look forward to seeing your submissions!


----------



## Urko (Apr 8, 2005)

*Character Template*

Character Template: Please use the following template for your completed character. As stated above, preliminary submissions only need to have Name, Gender, Race, Class(es), Alignment, Ability Scores, Feats, Background, Personality, and Appearance (but feel free to submit complete character if you wish!). Mad props to LeapingShark of the WotC game boards for the original that this is based on (with only very minor changes)

*Name* 
 Gender Race Class ??st lvl
 Alignment

 Str ?? – _(?? pts)<-- show pts if using the pointbuy system_
 Dex ?? – _(?? pts)_
 Con ?? -- _(?? pts)_
 Int ?? -- _(?? pts)_
 Wis ?? -- _(?? pts)_
 Cha ?? -- _(?? pts)_

 Hit Points ??
 Action Points ??
 AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
 Init +?? 
 BAB +??, Grap +??
 Speed ?? (base ??, load 0/33, armorcategory)
 Fort +??, Ref +??, Will +??

 +?? Melee, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2
 +??/+?? Melee, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2
 +?? Ranged, weaponname, 1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r 
 +??/+?? Ranged, weaponname/weaponname, 1d6+??/1d6+??, 20/x2, 30'r

 Sizecategory, ??'??" tall, ?? wt, ?? yrs old
 Colortype hair, colortype eyes, tonetype skin

 Speaks languagename, languagename, and languagename

 +?? Skillname (4) 
 +?? Skillname (4)
 +?? Skillname (4) 
 +?? Skillname (4acp) _add acp if susceptible to armor penalties_
 +?? Skillname (2cc) _add cc if cross classed_
 +?? Skillname (4 + 2cc) _show multiclass ranks separately_
 +0 Listen (0) 
 +0 Spot (0)

 Feats
 -featname (optional brief summary here) 
 -featname (optional brief summary here) 

 Racename Traits
 -brief summary
 -brief summary
 -brief summary

 Classname Abilities
 -brief summary
 -brief summary
 -brief summary

 Classname Abilities
 -brief summary of second class' abilities

_--delete this section unless wizard, cleric, or druid—_
 Spells Prepared
 0th- Spell1, Spell2 
 1st- Spell1, Spell2 (D)_ if domain spell_
 2nd- Spell1, Spell2 (S) _if specialization spell_

_--delete this section unless wizard—_
 Spellbook
 0th- All cantrips
 1st- Spell1, Spell2, Spell3

_--delete this section unless sorceror or bard--_
 Spells Per Day ??|??/??/?? 
 0th- Spell1, Spell2 
 1st- Spell1, Spell2 

_--delete this section unless psion, wilder, or psychic warrior—_
 Power Points ??
 1st- Power1, Power2 (D) _if discipline power_
 2nd- Power1, Power2 

_--delete this section unless special things are listed--_
 Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc.


*  Background*


*  Personality*


*  Appearance*


 Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
 Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
 Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

 Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
 Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
 Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
 Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
 Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

 Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
 Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
 Backpack (center back, ??wt)
 Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
 Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

 Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
 Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
 Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
 Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
 Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
 Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
 Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
 Belt (worn, ??wt)
 Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
 Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
 Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
 Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

 Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
 5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
 Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
 Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
 Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

 Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
 Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
 Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
 Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

_Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.
_


----------



## James Heard (Apr 8, 2005)

Vanak ir'Clarn
Male Human Aristocrat 1/Wizard 3
CN

Str 9 Dex 13 Con 10 Int 18 Wis 10 Cha 13

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus - Enchantment, Heroic Spirit

Background
Working for the Citadel is usually a fairly prestigious job for just about anyone, or so you would think. That is, of course, what the splashy posters on the towers of Tradefair promised after all. It's not all that it's cut out to be though. In fact, for Vanak ir'Clarn it has turned out to be perhaps MUCH less than it was as presented.

Maybe if only Van's older brothers hadn't somehow successfully pulled through the war despite their obvious incompetence, or maybe the turning point was when he got drunk with his friend Rol and decided to volunteer for the "high pay, good promotion possibilities" foreign assignment. Hell, he thought they'd have be sent to Karrnath to infiltrate the ranks of the wealthy and elite like some awful Firelight theater melodrama. Instead Van was exiled to the very edge of the world, to far away, gods-forsaken Q'barra.

Personality
The people of Q'barra are peasants and poseurs, pretending to glorify the luxuries of old Galifar while slowly rotting away in a verdant green hellhole. Van tries to be understanding and polite. Unfortunately, he hates the heat and the humidity, the bugs and the astonishing lack of similarities between Newthrone and his beloved Sharn. Sometimes he feels like part of him is rotting inside as well, wondering if the reports he dutifully sends back to Breland are read by anyone at all or if the entire world has forgotten him. 

Van drinks too much, and keeps with loose company. His aristocratic manners are mostly all wrung out from the heat. His cynicism and sarcasm have been hard-earned, and his morals are worse for the wear as well. He's pretty sure that he's a lost cause set to soak in the jungle where he can't do anyone any more harm. Sometimes he tries to make the best of that, other times he'd rather go wander the redlight district in a kobold ghetto. Most of, most crucially though, Van wants to make a difference. To MAKE his superiors back home recognize the rather large opinion of himself that he sometimes still manages to pull off. He's afraid that that day might never come now though, now that the war is over.

Appearance
Van's in his early thirties but he looks a lot older most of the time. The years have been harder on his lordship's youngest child recently than they were to begin with. His clothes are uniformly rumpled and stained with sweat, favoring expensively cut white shirts with the sleeves rolled up and dark trousers. His dark, whiskey-soaked eyes don't focus properly all the time and his mouth is wedged into a perpetual scowl. His body is falling apart from too much alcohol and not enough food most of the time and, while he glares well above it, his rapier at his side is definitely only for show.

"Sometimes, it doesn't pay to get out of bed. For my crowns though, I'd say that I'd prefer that it wasn't every flense-loving morning. Newthrone is like a little slice of civilization dropped into hell and slowly boiled alive in the jungle. Roaches the size of sky coaches, googly-eyed lizards, and snakes. I should have told my handler where he could shove this assignment and fled to the Cogs in protest. I dunno, maybe sat around and made great big half-orc babies with some endearing mama orc. Anything would be better than Q'Barra, anything at all."



Basically I started out thinking about Indiana Jones and ended up somewhere between The Last Boy Scout and Constantine I think. He's the hero that didn't get a chance to happen during the war. Thanks to either the well-intended actions of distant relations, a reward to his older siblings, or even a serious case of under-appreciation in the halls of the Citadel he got placed in an environment that didn't challenge him except in his liver. Most people look at him and probably assume he's just another ex-pat bum running away from the ghosts of the war, but he's been dutifully sending off his reports for years now. He might clean up his act, or he might not. He's more than a little bit lost which, considering that this is only the second time I've considered playing PbP, is no wonder. Anyway, I hope I presented what you wanted.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2005)

For single classed characters, if you want to avoid the math just multiply your max HPs before Con bonus/penalty by the following number.

d4 = .8875
d6 = .875
d8 = .86875
d10 = .865
d12 = .8625

Lower size HD classes get more benefit from this system than classes with higher hit dice sizes.  Note, these calculations won't work with multiclassed characters.

Sorry for the interjection, I just enjoy reading about new games here on these boards.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 8, 2005)

Name: Xavier Veris
Class: Scout 4
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Attributes: Str 12, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10

Str 12 – (4 pts)
Dex 17 – (10 pts)
Con 12 -- (4 pts)
Int 12 -- (4 pts)
Wis 12 -- (4 pts)
Cha 10 -- (2 pts)

Hit Points 31
Action Points 7
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 15
Init +6 
BAB +3, Grap +1
Speed 40' (base 40', load 35.7/43, Light Armor)
Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +2

+5 Melee, Masterwork Cold Iron Short Sword, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Melee, Silver Dagger, 1d4, 19-20/x2, Piercing or Slashing
+7 Ranged, +1 Composite Short Bow (Str +1), 1d6+2, 20/x3, 70' 

Medium, 6'4" tall, 239 Lbs, 28 yrs old
Brown hair, Blue eyes, Tanned and Weathered skin

Speaks Common, Draconic

Climb: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Strength)
Hide: +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)
Jump: +10 (7 Ranks, +1 Strength, +2 Tumble)
Knowledge (Nature): +10 (7 Ranks, +1 Intelligence, +2 Synergy - Survival)
Listen: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom)
Move Silently: +10 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)
Search: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Intelligence)
Spot: +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom)
+8 (+10 to +12 conditionally, 7 Ranks, +1 Wisdom, +2 In Natural Enviroments, +2 When Tracking)
Tumble: +12 (7 Ranks, +3 Dexterity, +2 Jump)

Feats
-Point Blank Shot, +1 to hit and damage within 30' with ranged weapons
-Precise Shot, no penalty for shooting into melee
-Quick Reconnoiter, 1 Free listen and spot check every round, +2 on initiative
-Track, Can track targets over distances

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Scout Abilities
-Skirmish, +1d6 damage and a +1 competence bonus to ac in any round Xavier moves more than 10'
-Trapfinding, can find traps with a search dc higher than 20.
-Battle Fortitude, +1 competence bonus on fortitude saves and initiative rolls. Already factored into above stats.
-Uncanny Dodge, Retains dex bonus when flat footed or when struck by an invisible attacker.
-Fast Movement, +10' enhancement bonus to land speed. Already factored into above stats.
-Trackless Step, Can not be tracked unless Xavier wishes to be. Leaves no trail.

Background
Like everyone able bodied from his village, Xavier was pressed into the Cyran military at the age of 18. Anxious for the chance to serve his country he gladly looked forward to entering training. A skilled hunter he was trained as a scout and tracker for his unit. A natural at his work, Xavier took pride in his accomplishments for Crye. Sure, he had ended many a person's life with a well placed arrow, but that didn't bother him, or did it? He never payed it any heed, but it slowly ate at him. When Cyre was destroyed on the day of mourning, Xavier lost his purpose. His village was gone, his soon to be wife was gone, Cyre was gone. What was left for him now? Without the constant battles, all of his actions began to catch up with him, all the faces, all the lives he had ended. He couldn't deal with any of it, so he fled to the wilds of Q'barra, to lose himself with the refugees and deserters in Newthrone.

It's been over a year since he arrived. Xavier has been using his natural skills to escort people between settlements, but after he returned he drank until he passed out, refusing to show his problems to anyone, just as his actions during the war were his own, so were his problems after the war. After nearly killing himself two months ago, Xavier is determined to pull himself together. After all nothing will bring all those people back, and a dead man can't atone for his sins.

Personality
Before the war, Xavier was a natural athlete and hunter, outgoing and personable and a favorite in the annual village archery tournament. Proud of his Cryan heritage he was honored to serve in the military. During his service he became very insular, a consequence of being a scout and sniper. Outwardly projecting a proud and determined face, he was torn inside over all the bloodshed. After the war, he was a broken man, fleeing from the devastation of Cyre and his actions in the war. After arriving in Newthrone, his bitterness and shame drove him to drink himself into a stupor to blank out the images in his head. After nearly killing himself, Xavier realized that he has become a stronger person in order to atone for his actions during the war. With a newfound drive, Xavier has vowed to stop drinking, and is going to try and do his best to protect others with his skills. Still gripped by the ccasional bout of melancholy over his past, Xavier works for a better future for himself and others.

Appearance
A tall heavyset man in his late twenties, Xavier moves with a surprising grace. His long brown hair conceals a heavy scar on the side of his neck from an arrow during the war. Xavier is very self conscious of this scar, and does his best to conceal it at all times. A multitude of smaller scars adorn his body, all gifts of various battles over the years. Dressed in worn earth tone clothes and a heavy brown cloak, Xavier has a very nondescript type of look. After all he wants to blend in, not stand out whether in the woods or in a crowd. Dark circles lay under Xavier eyes, a lasting reminder of his drinking and nightmares. 

+1 Mithral Shirt (worn, 12.5 Lbs) 2,100gp 
Masterwork Cold Iron Short Sword (belt left, 2 Lbs) 320gp
Silver Dagger (small of back, 1 Lb) 22gp
+1 Composite Short Bow (Str +1) (left shoulder, 2 Lbs) 2,450gp
Quiver of 40 Arrows (right shoulder, 6 Lbs) 2gp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Cameo and Engagement Ring, on Necklace (I just priced them as signet rings, since they aren't fancy, nor are they for sale. Just memories) 10gp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Everburning Torch (backpack, 1 Lb) 110gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .6 Lbs) 300gp
Potion of Protection from Evil (backpack, .1 Lb) 50gp
Sealed Quiver of 20 Cold Iron Arrows (backpack, 3 Lbs) 2gp
Flask of Alchemist's Fire (backpack, 1 Lb) 20gp

Belt Pouch (waist, .5 Lbs) 1gp
Coins- 6gp (belt pouch)
Worn Traveling Papers (pouch) 2sp
Heavily Worn Identification Papers (pouch) 2gp
Signal Whistle (pouch) 8sp

Personal Notes
I was looking to create a character who was they typical for king and country soldier, where the horrors of war finally catch up with him. He lost everything in the war, and had to spend all the time afterwards reflecting on everything he had done, and he broke. After nearly self destructing he picks up the pieces of his life, and begins to move on. I hope I got everything in here for you.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Artificer Note: If you want to play an Artificer, you can use up to 50% of your current level’s craft bonus (the rest can be used in-game) and no more than 35% of previous levels’ craft bonus on items you have created (the rest are assumed to have been used on items you’ve already used up). All of these items will be assumed to have been created successfully (but you’ll have to roll as normal for anything you want to create in-game).




Hey urko, am working on an artificer to present and I had a few questions. 1) How would you handle XP and item creation? Let's say that I wanted to create an item that went beyond the 35% craft reserve rule. Would I be able to spend XP? And if so, would that affect my final level? The PHB says that I can't spend so much XP that it would drop me a level. Since I have to spend my craft reserve at that level or lose it, it is only natural that I would craft something. However, there are items that fall just above the 35% craft reserve. To me, it makes sense that my character would have gained xxxx XP, but used whatever needed to start the campaign at 4th. But, I can see how that might be unfair to other PCs.  2) Location: most item creation assumes you have some sort of quiet location to craft an item, esepcially for things like brew potion. Would you have any issue with me using starting cast to purchase a location to do so? Ideally, I'd love one that would fit into your campaign (with hooks for further development). If not, are you OK with another way to explain this away?

Thanks...


----------



## Urko (Apr 8, 2005)

*Ferrix:* Thanks for the shortcut! As you said, it doesn't work perfectly with multi-class characters, but after playing with the numbers a bit, I find that with two different die types your calculation gives a total that is at the most 1 point off, although the inaccuracy increases if you add in more die types. So, are you interested in submitting a character?

*James Heard & Yeoman:* Very, VERY well done characters! Somehow, I don't think it would be too hard to figure out Vanak and Xavier might have met, given their self-destructive common interests...

I have one question about Vanak: where do his Wizard levels fit into his background (there's no mention of arcane training)? Taking a level of Aristocrat was an interesting choice!

*Harvey: *What is it you're wanting to buy? Assuming you are a 4th level Artificer, by my guidelines above that should give you a craft reserve of up to 82 XP, which would allow you to create items totaling up to 2050 gp value. If you're wanting to make something more than that and can provide a compelling in-character reason, I could let you spend more of your 4th level craft reserve. If you spent all of it, that would give you 122 XP to play with, allowing the creation of items totaling up to 3050gp value (remember you still have to pay half the base price in materials - this comes out of your 5400gp starting cash) . I'd like everyone to start out at minimum XP for 4th level, so you won't have any to spare beyond that.

As far as lab space goes, I'm ok with assuming that you've had a decent work space in the past, but at campaign start up time, your prospects are more grim (hence the motivation to get a job), so no real estate at this time.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 8, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> * Harvey: *What is it you're wanting to buy? Assuming you are a 4th level Artificer, by my guidelines above that should give you a craft reserve of up to 120 XP, which would allow you to create something of up to 3000 gp value. If you're wanting to make something more than that and can provide a compelling in-character reason, I could let you spend more of your 4th level craft reserve. If you spent all of it, that would give you 170 XP to play with, allowing the creation of something up to 4250gp value. I'd like everyone to start out at minimum XP for 4th level, so you won't have any to spare beyond that.




Ah, OK. I was being a bit more anal than that. I was thinking: At 3rd level, I'd have to use 35% of my craft reserve (which ends up being 21 XP) or it is blown. Since, under normal circumstance, I couldn't use the craft reserve from the levels before (I'd have lost them), I'd be limited to creating either a scroll, potion, or wondrous item up to 525 gp. I was thinking: what if I wanted to create a potion of Neutralize Poison? Could I spend the 21 Craft Reserve and the remaining 9 XP from what would have been my level at 3rd, or is it just not available to me because it is over the 525 gp cap? Honestly, I had no problem either way, was just looking for some clarification.

So what you are saying is that I would just be able to have xxxx more gp than usual because of past creations, and not breaking it up that finely. If that is the case, I could spend up to an 82 XP Craft Reserve (35% of 20 for 1st = 7, 40 for 2nd = 14, and 60 for third = 21, plus 50% of 4th = 40, for a total of 82) for item creation at character startup, but then only have a 40 XP craft reserve when we begin, or build nothing, which would give me a 142 XP craft reserve.

Am I right? My mind is fuzzy after a looooong day at work 



			
				Urko said:
			
		

> As far as lab space goes, I'm ok with assuming that you've had a decent work space in the past, but at campaign start up time, your prospects are more grim (hence the motivation to get a job), so no real estate at this time.




Cool... now I have to add to the (already lengthy) background to accomodate for this, but I have some ideas already...


----------



## Urko (Apr 9, 2005)

*Clarifying the Artificer*

I just realized the my previous post just obfuscated the situation more because my numbers were based on a 5th level artificer! I've fixed that post, but I'll go into more detail here.

First the basics (not trying to be pedantic, I just want to make sure I'm not confusing anyone, including myself!). To create a magic item, an artificer must spend XP = Base Price/25, GP = Base Price/2, and days = Base Price/1000 (min 1). 
Scroll Base Price = Spell Level x Caster Level x 25 GP 
Potion Base Price = Spell Level x Caster Level x 50 GP
(Assume SL = .5 for zero level spells. Artificers can emulate spells at the lowest spell level it becomes available to any spellcasting class.)
Wondrous Item Base Price = more complicated - check your DMG or ask me about specific items.

My intention with the 35% leftover from previous levels was that this represents items that you created at lower levels, but didn't use up. So you can start the game with up to 42 XP spent on items that you could have created at 3rd level or lower (20+40+60=120, 120*.35=42). This would allow you to create items whose total value is no more than 1050 GP (42*25=1050). You still must pay 1/2 the base price for these items - this comes out of your 5400 GP starting total. This is a one-time deal; if you don't use that 42 XP at character creation time, it is lost. 

In addition, you can spend up to 1/2 of your current level's Craft Bonus, or 40 XP, on items made after you achieved 4th level but prior to the game's start. This would allow you to create any items whose value is no more than 1000 GP (40*25=1000), for which you would pay half price. If you need to dip farther than that into your 4th level craft bonus and have a good in-character reason for what you're wanting to create let me know.

You asked specifically about a Potion of Neutralize Potion:
Base Price = (Spell Level 3 * Caster Level 5 * 50) = 750 GP
You pay 30 XP (750/25) and 375 GP (750/2).

Hope that clears things up!


----------



## James Heard (Apr 9, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> I have one question about Vanak: where do his Wizard levels fit into his background (there's no mention of arcane training)? Taking a level of Aristocrat was an interesting choice!



Van's (only his family calls him Vanak) an aristocrat because he's related to the one of the 27 noble houses of Breland. His extended family are notorious meddlers (from Rurek ir'Clarn in Parliament to Haftak ir'Clarn who publishes the Sharn Inquisitive), and even his older brothers are of some note due to their accomplishments during The War. He's the youngest son of a poorer relation though, his family was certainly enough to accomodate him into the completely respectable position of a Crown agent of the Citadel but not quite enough to overlook the fact that he's always been a bit...high strung and possessing a healthy respect for himself. So his brothers went off to war to become heroic figures and inherit the family fortune and glory, and Van mostly got shuffled around in the Citadel's garrison of Sharn where his mother and father could help keep him from his more reckless endeavors. He's certainly not the dullest silver on the shelf though, so it was enough to convince his superiors to train him accordingly. He's no dullard in robes pickling strange creatures though, in fact the only real reason he's a wizard is that he understands the sense of it. If he had his druthers he'd be off in plate armor decapitating enemies with his mighty blade, only he recognizes that he'd be really really bad at it. 

Not that it matters, everything that he could offer the Crown is wasted in Q'barra. And now, the war is over and he won't ever have his chance for anything. He'll just live out his days, forgotten in Q'barra counting the ships that come in and the ships that leave. Nothing exciting ever happens in Q'barra except flies and thunder. 

Anyways, he wants to serve. He's smart but not particularly wise, especially considering that he's got a huge blind spot in not recognizing that Vanak ir'Clarn's worst enemy is himself. He blames everyone else for his troubles, even when he's smart enough to recognize how stupid that is. The worst of it is, as he's well aware, if he could only get a lucky break he might change. He loathes almost everything about Q'barra as hickish and "not Sharn or Breland." He resists the notion that anything important could happen out here. The inhabitants are at best yokels and at worst traitors - and part of the reason he's in such a fuss about being stationed here is that he's worried that someone might think that exact thing about _him_.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 9, 2005)

*Erin (formerly Erin d’Cannith)*
Female Human Artificer 4th lvl
Alignment CN (formerly N)

Str 15 +2 _(6 pts + 1pt at 4th) _
Dex 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Con 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Int 14 +2 _ (6 pts) _
Wis 10 +0 _ (2 pts) _
Cha 16 +3 _ (10 pts)_

Hit Points 27
Action Points 7
AC 17, Touch 10, Flat 17
Init +0
BAB +3, Grapple +5
Speed 20’ (base 30’, load 64/66, medium)
Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4

+6 Melee, Masterwork Morningstar, 1d8+2 20/x2

Medium, 6' tall, 145 lb, 26 yrs old
Red hair, blue eyes, white skin

Speaks Common, Draconic, and Halfling

+8 Appraise (6)
+11 Craft (armorsmithing) (7)
+9 Craft (bowmaking) (5)
+11 Craft (weaponsmith) (7)
+9 Disable Device (7)
+4 Knowledge (arcana) (2)
+9 Knowledge (architecture and engineering) (7)
+4 Knowledge (the planes) (2)
+9 Spellcraft (7)
+10/+12 Use Magic Device (7) (+2 for wands, scrolls, and wondrous items)
+0 Listen (0) 
+0 Spot (0)

Feats
-Least Dragonmark (Mark of Making, _Make Whole_ 1/day) (1st level human)
-Extraordinary Artisan (1st level)
-Extend Spell (3rd level)

Artificer Abilities
-Artificer Knowledge
-Artisan Bonus
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion
-Craft Wondrous Item
-Craft Homunculus
-Exceptional Artisan (Bonus 4th Level Feat)

*History*
Erin d’Cannith was born of the Dragonmarked house Cannith in Cyre on Nymm 4, 972 YK. Raised by her parents Talsha and Erithea d’Cannith, Erin led a privileged life. During her 17th year she began her training as an artificer for the house. Her parents’ proudest moment came when, at the age of 18, she manifested the Mark of Making. At the age of 20, her services were leant to the Cyran army. She was tasked as a glorified maintenance worker, using her mark and her skills to keep the warforged the Cyrans purchased from House Cannith in working order throughout the war.

Erin traveled to the western front in 992 YK, assigned to the monitor the 3rd division of the Queen’s Army. She spent the next 4 years in the rear echelon, aiding in the repair of warforged. Erin cared little for the fighting, and due to her House Cannith upbringing, thought of herself and her house as “above” this conflict. During this war, the Last War, members of the dragonmarked houses were non-combatants, and as such were, by treaty, not to be attacked. In return, they would not attack and only serve support functions for all sides. Erin saw this as an invulnerability of sorts, which only caused her to become more and more removed from the war around her. She only associated with her family and others from her house, and was quite cold to the general fighter, caring more for the company of her warforged than for fellow humans. Little did Erin know that her live would be irrevocably changed on that fateful day: Olarune 19, 994 YK, the Day of Mourning.

The day began as any other: witnessing the Cyran forces continue to fight against their enemies. However, Erin awoke to a somber fact when a warforged scout attempted to place his embedded blade firmly in her stomach. All of a sudden, she realized that the warforged army was not treating her as a non-combatant. With the help of Cyran fighters, Erin managed to stay alive well into the third wave of warforged troops. However, when a stormship fired a fireball at her general location during a bombing run, Erin’s entire world went blank.

How Erin managed to survive the Day of Mourning is a mystery no one knows, for even Erin herself cannot bring herself of remember the event. However, in the wake of its destruction, she found herself with a band of Cyran refugees desperate to escape the horror of the newly-formed Mournlands. Despite her desire to immediately flee to Karrnath and the nearest House Cannith compound, Erin felt indebted to her saviors and agreed to join them on a trek to Q’Barra. The refugees felt that, out of all of the locales open to them after the destruction of Cyre, Q’Barra stood the best chance of having them. And so, over the course of the next two years, Erin embarked with her newfound allies to Q’Barra.

While on the journey, Erin began to warm up and feel sympathetic to the Cyrans. The destruction of her family and friends caused her to gain a new outlook on life. She no longer took a cold, unemotional outlook on life, and became an integral part of the caravan. The refugees found it extremely useful to have a dragonmarked artificer as part of their new family, and Erin found some new friends along the journey. [Note: if it makes sense, I would love for Erin to have met some other PCs during this time, especially other Cyran refugees or those from the Eldeen Reaches also heading towards Q’Barra]

When she reached Q’Barra, she made her way to the small House Cannith compound in Newthrone. When she reached the doors of the compound, however, she found herself barred by warforged guards. When she forced an audience with Kalar d’Cannith, Q’Barra’s regent, she was subject to yet another shock.

Evidently, after the destruction of House Cannith’s holdings and the death of the House’s patriarch in Cyre, the House was split off into three factions. Merrix d’Cannith, the head of House Cannith in Sharn, proposed an insidious measure: he believed the destruction of the nation of Sharn might be related to House Cannith, and possibly their creation forges. In an effort to purge the House, Merrix proposed excoriation (forcible removal from House Cannith) for all those of the ruling families in Cyre. Erin and her family were amongst those excoriated.

Devastated by her removal from House Cannith, Erin had no idea what to do. She found herself shunned from her old family, and with all connections from her old life severed, decided to begin a new life in Q’Barra. Over the next two years, Erin found herself enjoying a newfound freedom. She was no longer bound by the pomp and pageantry surrounding a dragonmarked youth, and was no longer a fighter in a war she did not understand. 

She took various jobs that came to her, and stayed in touch with her “Mourner” friends. In fact, they gave her a home-away-from-home, where she spent time creating her various items, most of which she donated to them. However, her old traveling companions went their separate ways a few months ago: half of them accepting Prince Oargev’s pleas to join him in New Cyre, the other half leaving for adventure on the continent of Xen’drik. Not willing to sacrifice her new life, she decided to remain in Q’Barra. Without her old friends, she has taken herself to joining various adventurers on whatever job she can find, now barely able to keep a few sovereigns in her pockets.

*Personality*
Erin is a forceful woman, with a fire in her eyes. She is not afraid to speak her mind, and will not back down from a conflict. She has a hatred for all things House Cannith, and has taken to embrace both her excoriation and her new life she found in the freedom of Q’Barra. While in search of nothing more than adventure and a life free from the responsibilities of being in a dragonmarked house, she tends to take jobs that involve the searching for more intriguing artifacts, mysteries, or even dragonshards for her creations. She is extremely loyal to her friends, though she tends to be a bit distrustful of those of any dragonmarked house or royal family.

*Appearance*
Erin is a tall, proud woman, with fiery red hair that spills out from under her helmet and piercing blue eyes. She carries a scar across her left cheek as a reminder of her last battle of the Last War. She is garbed in a traditional adventurers’ outfit. She wears well-worn breastplate (loot from a previous adventure), tan studded leather under her greaves, and black leather workboots. She also wears a gauntlet on her right hand, and a potion bracer on her left. Strapped to the right side of her belt is her trusty morningstar, a parting gift from Balar, a Cyran “mourner” friend. Those with keen eyes will also notice a Cyran Army signet ring on her finger (a gift from an old lover she no longer wishes to speak about). Those few lucky enough to have seen it would have taken notice of a least Mark of Making inscribed at the small of her back.

*Equipment*
+2 Breastplate (worn, 30 lb) 4350 gp
Explorer’s Outfit (worn, 8 lb) 0 gp

Masterwork Morningstar (belt right, 6 lb) 308 gp
Belt Pouch (belt front, 0.5 lb) 1 gp
Everburning Torch (belt left, 1 lb) 110 gp

Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lb) 1 sp

Potion Bracer (left wrist, 1.5 lb) 50 gp
Gauntlet (right hand, 1 lb) 2 gp
Signet Ring (with Cyran crest) (4th finger on left hand, 0 lb) 5 gp

Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_* (potion bracer, 0 lb) 25 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Ink Pen and 2 Ink Vials (backpack, 0 lb) 16 gp, 1 sp
Journal (backpack, 3 lb) 15 gp
Scroll of _Comprehend Language_* (backpack, 0 lb) 12 gp, 5 sp
Scroll of _Invisibility_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Knock_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Locate Object_* (backpack, 0 lb) 75 gp
Scroll of _Tongues_* (backpack, 0 lb) 187 gp, 5 sp
Potion of _Remove Fear_* (backpack, 0 lb) 25 gp

Coins- 7 gp, 8 sp (pouch, 0 lb)
Identification papers w/ portrait (pouch, 0 lb) 5 gp

*Created by Erin

*Note:*
Obviously lifted the character concept from Keith Baker’s book _City of Towers_, but I totally loved that book, and thought this was a great opportunity to bring Lei to life in a new way  If you like the Eberron campaign, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Urko (Apr 9, 2005)

*Harvey:*
Erin looks good.  Yes, I have that novel also and enjoyed it (I almost finished it in one sitting!)  I want to think a bit about the excoriation business, though - I'm not sure if I want Baron Merrix to have done anything quite so drastic in my campaign.  I'll mull it over and maybe offer a suggestion or two if I don't think it fits.  Other than that, very well done! 

One rules note - Artificers don't need to prepare infusions ahead of time - just note how many you get per day.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2005)

A friend of mine gave me the Eberron book recently, so I thought I should really respect his generosity and try it out. I started off thinking along the lines of a Warforged fighter. Reading more lead me to the artificer, which somehow lead to the Psychic Warrior. I some the basics sketched out, but before going the whole hog, I thought I would check to see if this was an available option. I couldn't find anything prohibiting it, but wonder if there is something I've missed.

Overall, however, I'm basically looking to create a fairly straightforward melee fighter. That would also seem to fill an as yet unfilled nitch.

thotd.

ps: just finished reading up on some of the other backgrounds in more detail. Erin's offers a fairly good tie in that also would have the benefit of providing me with a good place to start (I was getting a bit overwhelmed by all the possibilities). Of course, its all contingent on who gets in, but I'll work with that as a starting point if no one objects.


----------



## Urko (Apr 9, 2005)

*Doghead:*
First off, welcome to Eberron!  I hope you enjoy getting to know the setting as much as I did.  A warforged Artificer or Fighter or Psychic Warrior would all be fine choices.  If you go the Psychic Warrior route there are a few things to consider when coming up with your character's background.  Psionics are rare on Khorvaire - few but the kalahtar employ or even understand them.  Secondly, all psionic power comes from a connection either with Dal Quor, the Plane of Dreams, or Xoriat, the Plane of Madness.  Your character's background should account for this in some way.  The simplest way would be to have had a kalashtar mentor at some point.  Other possibilities could be strange experiments, experiences with the daelkyr or their minions, or a side effect from exposure to a manifest zone of one of those planes.  Lots of possibilities exist.

If you have a chance, check out the new _Races of Eberron_ supplement.  It's got tons of interesting options for warforged.  I highly recommend the book to anyone seriously interested in playing extensively in the setting.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 10, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> One rules note - Artificers don't need to prepare infusions ahead of time - just note how many you get per day.




Ah, sorry... didn't get out of Cleric mode. Thanks for the kudos & I will be happy to oblige any tweaks to history to fit your view of Eberron. Now, all I have to do is cross my fingers that I am chosen...


----------



## Pebele (Apr 10, 2005)

*Name:* Sanae Jarnel 
*Gender:* Female, *Race*: Human, *Class:* 4th Level Paladin
*Alignment:* Lawful Good 

Str- 16 (+3) - 10 points
Dex- 10 (+/-0) - 2 points
Con- 14 (+2) - 6 points
Int- 8 (-1) - 0 points
Wis- 12 (+1) - 4 points
Cha- 15 (+2) - 6 points

Hit Points 42
Action Points 7
AC 19, Touch 10, Flat 19
Init +0
BAB +4, Grap +7
Speed 20' (base 30', load 101.9/230, Heavy Armor)
Fort +8, Ref +3, Will +4

+8 Melee, Great Sword +1, 2d6+5, 19-20/x2, Slashing
+7 Melee, Cold Iron Dagger, 1d4+3, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+7 Melee, Silver Dagger, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2, Piercing
+4 Ranged, Light Crossbow, 1d8, 19-20/x2, 80', Piercing 

Medium, 5'10" tall, 165 Lbs, 19 yrs old
Black hair, Gray eyes, Tanned skin

Speaks Common

+6 Knowledge (Religion) (7) 
+2 Knowledge (The Planes) (3cc)
+1 Ride (1) 
+1 Listen (0) 
+1 Spot (0)

Feats
-Power Attack
-Silver Smite
-Cleave

Human Traits
-Humanoid (Human)
-+1 Skill Point per level
-Bonus Feat at 1st Level
-Favored Class (Any)

Paladin Abilities
-Aura of Good, equal to Paladin Level
-Detect Evil, at will as the spell
-Smite 1/day, +Charisma Modifier to hit, +Paladin level to damage
-Divine Grace, Add Charisma Modifier to all saves. (Already Factored in above)
-Lay on Hands, Paladin Level(Charisma Modifier) in hp per day, can heal anyone including self, can split between multiple uses if desired
-Aura of Courage, Immune to fear, all allies within 10' gain a +4 morale bonus on saves vs. fear. Functions only while conscious.
-Divine Health, Immune to all disease, including supernatural and magical diseases.
-Turn Undead, 3 + Charisma modifier times per day, as 1st level cleric.

*Background*

Sanae was born in a small village on the Eastern coast of Thrane, right on the Cyran border. Her childhood was rather uneventful; shaped mostly by the war and its impact on the world around her. Her life was turned upside down shortly after she entered her fifteenth year, when Cyran soldiers torched her village and attempted to erase all memory of it from the land.

Sanae barely escaped with her life and was overcome by anger and grief. She hated the Cyrans and all of Cyre, she hated anything that could destroy so freely the lives of so many, she wanted to destroy those who would destroy others. That night, while trying to sleep under the stars, she vowed that she would become stronger and that she would learn to protect those who could not protect themselves.

She found her way to The Church of the Silver Flame and expressed her desire to become a Paladin, a noble knight who could defend truth and justice, who could protect the world from the evil that lurked around every corner.

Shortly after she was accepted in to the Church, Cyre was destroyed. Sanae was delighted when she first heard the news, she felt that the lives of her village had been avenged. She imagined that the Cyrans had gotten what they deserved and that a victory had been won on the side of justice.

Those feelings did not last long. Once survivors of the disaster that destroyed Cyre began to fill the city streets, Sanae discovered that these poor souls were just like her, they had lost everything and nothing could ease their pain. She was overcome with guilt as she realized that there was a far greater evil at work and that all innocents must be protected, no matter what sins may have been commited in their name.

Sanae threw herself even more in to her training, vowing that she would never again fail to see the value of a single innocent life. She held herself to the highest standards, and never again looked back to the life she used to lead.

In the four years that Sanae has been part of the Church she has began to fill her role as a protector, though she is nowhere near done with her training. 

She came to Q'barra a few months ago as part of an expedition to uncover unholy relics in the ruins of the jungles. Her expedition was ambushed by a group of Lizardfolk while they were examining a series of ruins, and all but two members were killed. Sanae managed to escape with her close friend, Leara, and the expedition's guide. Sanae and Leara lost track of the guide as they ran towards the city. Leara later succumbed to her injuries and died whle Sanae was spending the last of their money on medicine.

Now she is stranded, broke, and desperately trying to maintain her faith and keep her anger in check so she may find her way back to the Church.

*Personality*

Sanae, like most Paladins, is very dedicated to her church and its ideals. She strives to uphold those ideals and she is very hard on herself for the slightest perceived infraction. She is very determined to bettering herself and to learning all the skills she feels she needs to better the world around her. She carries an extreme amount of guilt for being unable to save her village and for hating Cyre so intensely. Sanae now strives to overcome her base emotions, she wants nothing more than to be able to objectively protect all those in need and to never again feel such overwhelming rage.


*Appearance*

Sanae is slightly masculine in appearance. She keeps her dark hair cut quite short so as not to need to worry about it. Her features are broad and clear, most would call her "handsome" instead of "pretty". She wears no jewelry aside from her silver arrowhead pendant. Her clothing is chosen based on function, not on design and she has trouble understanding those who are concerned with their appearance.

Full Plate Mail +1 (worn, 50 Lbs), 2,650gp
Silver Arrowhead Holy Symbol (Around Neck), 25 gp
Great Sword +1 (Right Shoulder, 8 Lbs), 2,350
Crossbow (left shoulder, 4 Lbs), 35gp 
Case of 10 crossbow bolts(left hip, 1 Lb), 1gp
Backpack (center back, 2 Lbs) 2gp
Bedroll, (lower back, secured to backpack, 5 Lbs), 1sp
Cold Iron Dagger (Left Boot, 1 Lb) 4gp
Silver Dagger (Right Boot, 1 Lb) 22gp
Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 Lbs) 1gp
Hooded Lantern (backpack, 2 Lbs) 7gp
Flint & Steel (backpack) 1gp
Trail Rations- 12 days (backpack, 12 Lbs) 6gp
3 Flasks of Holy Water (backpack, 3 Lbs) 75gp
3 pints of oil (backpack, 3 Lbs) 3sp
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (backpack, .4 Lbs) 200gp
50' of Silk Rope (backpack, 5 Lbs) 10gp

Belt Pouch (around waist, .5 Lbs) 1 gp
Coins- 7gp, 4sp (belt pouch)
Identification Papers (belt pouch) 2gp 
Traveling Papers (belt pouch) 2sp


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2005)

*he has no name, warforged psychic warrior 4*

We seem to have our fair share of troubled souls, so I have kept 'he has no name' quite uncomplicated in this regard.

Among the Kalashtar, he was simply called "Warforged". He has never had a name, and is ambivilant about the idea of taking one now. If his background is tied in with Erin's (I left it open at this point) I may let Erin chose whatever name she wishes. 'He has no name' doesn't really care. And he can always ignore it if he doesn't like it.

Edit (12 April 2005): I've posted up the completed character. I changed one L1 power to Claw of the Beast. Added tatoos and equipment. 

Warforged Psychic Warrior 4
Alignment: Neutral.

Str 14 (+2) ... [6 pts]
Dex 14 (+2) ... [6 pts]
Con 14 (+2) ... [4 pts, +2 racial]
Int 10 (+0) ... [2 pts]
Wis 13 (+1) ... [6 pts, -2 racial, L4 increase]
Cha 08 (-1) ... [2 pts, -2 racial]

Action Points 7
HD 4d8+8 (hp 35.8)
Initiative +6 ..... [+2 dex, +4 feat]
Speed 30 .......... [base 30, light armour]
Armour Class 20 ... [base 10, +5 armour, +3 shield, +2 dex]
- Touch 15 ........ [base 10, +3 shield, +2 dex]
- Flat Footed 15 .. [base 10, +5 armour, +3 shield]
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2

BAB +3, Grapple +5
- longsword +5 melee (1d8+2, 19-20/x2)
- short spear +5 melee (1d6+2, 20x2)
- short spear +5 range (1d6+2, 20x2, 20 ft.)

Skills
+9 Concentration +9 ... [7 ranks, +2 con]
+7 Craft (blacksmith) . [7 ranks, +0 int]
+1 Listen ............. [0 ranks, +1 wis. nb: +4 power*]
+1 Spot ............... [0 ranks, +1 wis. nb: +4 power*]

Feats
- Mithral Body (+5 AC, +5 max dex, -2 ACP)
- Improved Initiative (+4 Initiative)
- Psionic Meditation (mv action to regain Psionic focus)
- Psionic Weapon (expend focus, +2d6 damage to attack)

Warforged Traits
- Living Construct Subtype.
- +2 con, -2 wis, -2 cha.
- Medium size.
- Base land speed 30 feet.
- Composite Plating (Mithral Body).
- Light Fortification.
- Natural Weapon: Slam Attack 1d4.

Psychic Warrior Abilities
- Bonus Feats at 1st, 2nd, 5th, 8th, 11th etc
- Skill Points (2+int)/level

Medium, 6'4" tall, 274 lbs, 7 yrs old.

Power Points 5+4
First Level Powers:
- Metaphysical Weapon (+1 enchantment, 1pp, std, 1min/L)
- Precog Defense (+1 insight to AC/saves, 1 pp, std, 1min/L)
- Claws of the Beast (nat weapon, 1pp, swift, 1hour/L)
Second Level Powers:
- Detect Hostile Intent (3pp, 30' radius, 10min/L)

*Background*

"You are not like the other warforged, just as I am not like the other people of this continent," said Minharath in the silent voice he prefered. Of all the kalashitar, Minharath was the one with whom the warforged spent the most time with, and whom seemed to have the most interest in the performance of the warforged, and his development.

"We share a link to the Dal Quor, the plane of Dreams, and it gives us powers that the people here have little understanding of."

'He has no name' was forged about as decade before the end of the Last War at the request of a kalashitar merchant house in Sharn. For a number of years he served his owners as a guard, soldier, labourer, whatever was needed. It was an easy life, despite the war that raged across the continent, for the owners of 'warforged' (as he was known to his owners) had little interest in the outcome. On occasions, however the war came to them, and warforged fought as he was designed to do.

All that changed on the Day of Mourning. Business had taken the kalashitar to Cyre, and as was often the case, warforged had traveled with them. Nightfall found warforged fleeing the newly created Mournlands east towards Q'barra with a group of refugees.

It was in Q'Barra that he learnt that he was free. Since then, warforged has been towards earning enough to return to Sharn. But he has not decided if he will return to the kalashitar. The kalashitar were not bad masters, but warforged hasn't decided yet whether he wishes to be part of their world or not.

*Personality*

Warforged has little interest in wondering who he is, or why he is here. He is happy enough with what he knows, that he is a warforged, and he was forged for combat. Free to choose his own path, he has chosen to continue the project of Minharath and see how far he can develop as a Psychic Warrior. Wealth has little appeal for him. Nor does power. He seeks both only as far as he needs either them to be able to do what he needs to do in order to continue to learn.

*Appearance*

Warforged stands 6'3" tall, and weights in at about 260 lbs. He is a little more slender than many of his kind, and with his mithral body, a fair bit lighter. He distains clothing, seeing no need for it.

The brightwork of his body is dulled with a dark wax that serves to both prevent it from glinting in the light, and tarnishing. The wax can easily be removed to reveal the brightwok beneath, but recently warforged has taken to leaving it on, prefering the darker tone and given that the wax is inevitably scratched and rubbed off in places, the slightly battered look of the coated metal. Beneath the wax can be see numerous inscribed marks. They suggest ornamental embellishment, or even dragon marks, but are neither. They are psychic tatoos.

Mithral Body
Warforged Repair Kit (internal compartments? 1 lbs, 50 gp)
Tatoos (body)
- L1 Chameleon x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Compression x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Elfsight x2 (100 gp)
- L1 Stomp x2 (100 gp)
- L2 Animal Afinity x2 (600 gp)
- L2 Body Adjustment x2 (600 gp)
- L2 Dimension Swap x2 (600 gp)
- L3 Dimension Slide (750 gp)
- L3 Psionic Levitate (750 gp)

Longsword (waist left, 4 lbs, 15 gp)
Leather case (waist right, 1 lbs, 1 gp)
- Flint and Steel (- lbs, 1 gp)
- Noxious smokestick x3 (1.5 lbs, 240 gp)
- Sunrod x5 (10 lbs, 10 gp)
- Travelling Papers (- lbs, 2 sp)
Blacksmith Tools (waist back, 5 lbs, 55 gp)
- inc Crowbar (5 lbs, 2 gp)

+1 Hvy Steel Shield (back, 15 lbs, 1170 gp)
Cold Iron Short Spear (back, 3 lbs, 2 gp)

Coins - 3 gp, 8 sp (pouch)

Large War Dog (150 gp)


----------



## Urko (Apr 10, 2005)

*Pebele:*
Very nice background!  This is turning out to be one angst-ridden bunch.

*Doghead:*
I like the Warforged-with-no-name concept.  One consideration:  it would be unusual for kalashtar (no 'i', by the way) to purchase a warforged.  Perhaps they wanted more than just a body guard - they may have had another motive that "He-has-no-name" is not yet aware of...


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

I had thought along those lines. I tried to leave open the possibility of such in the references to Minharath and his interest in the warforged's development; as if the aquisition of a warfoged psychic was some form of project. An obvious possibility would be to see how useful the warfoged could be in the kalashtar's war with the quori and the Inspired.

_Warforged, never really given much to introspection, would just shrug his shoulders if asked. While he acknowledge that his owners seemed interested in his development as a psychic, they never gave himn a reason for it, and he never thought to ask._

I like having elements that the character is not aware of, or doesn't understand, in the background. Loose ends the DM can use if they feel like it. The fact that the background is not totally of your choosing makes the character more interesting. So if warforged goes IC, feel free to use the background as you wish.

thotd.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 11, 2005)

*Name *Oz
Male Changeling Rog1/Pal3 of Reality Seekers
LG

Str 13 – (5 pts) 
Dex 12 – (4 pts)
Con 10 -- (2 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 12 -- (3 pts)
Cha 15 -- (8 pts)

Hit Points 31
Action Points 7
AC 22, Touch 11, Flat 21
Init +1 
BAB +3, Grap +4
Speed 20 ft. (base 30 ft., load 108.8/150 lb., heavy load/heavy armor)
Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +4

+4 Melee, flail, 1d8+1, x2
+4 Melee, handaxe, 1d6+1, x3
+4 Melee, dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20
+4 Melee, gauntlet, 1d3+1, x2 
+4 Ranged, dagger, 1d4+1, 19-20, 10'r 

Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger), 5'8" tall (4’8”-6’8”), 150 lbs., 22 yrs old
White hair, white eyes, dark gray skin

Speaks Common, Elven, and Auran

-6 Balance (0acp)
+6 Bluff (4)
-2 Climb (4acp) 
+13 Diplomacy (7)
+6 (+16 Minor Change Shape) Disguise (4)
-2 Escape Artist (4acp) 
+6 Gather Information (4)
+7 Handle Animal (2cc+3)
-6 Hide (0acp) 
+8 Intimidate (4)
-12 Jump (0acp)
+7 Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) (5)
-6 Move Silently (0acp)
+7 (+0 Quick mount/dismount) Ride (2cc+2)
+10 Sense Motive (7)
-13 Swim (0acp)
+5 Use Rope (4)


Feats
-Combat Expertise 
-Improved Disarm 

Changeling Traits
-Shapechanger Subtype
-+2 racial bonus on saves vs. sleep and charm effects.
-+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive.
-Natural Linguist
-Minor Change Shape

Rogue Abilities
-Sneak Attack +1d6
-Social Intuition: 
-Gather Information takes only 1d4+1x10 minutes.
-Sense Motive for Gut Assessment of Social Situation takes only 1 full round.
-Can always take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, and 
Sense Motive. 

Paladin Abilities
-Aura of Good
-detect evil
-smite evil 1/day (+2 attack, +3 damage)
-Divine Grace
-lay on hands (6 hp/day)
-Aura of Courage
-divine health

*Background*
	Oz, born to a Brelish human father and a changeling mother passing as a human was sent away to live with relatives in Cyre until he could get his shapechanging under control and act NORMAL.  After spending most of his boyhood in Metrol, and learning to control his abilities, Oz, or in this case Oswald Harridan, was sent back to his parents to live out the rest of his life as a human.  Oswald was perfectly happy to do this, told for years that his “abilities” were nothing more than a fluke and were very wrong to use.  

Living in Breland, and having lived in Cyre, Ozwald realized that there was little in the way of differences between the two countries…that is why he had such difficulty fighting whole-heartedly for the Brelish military when he was conscripted in 992.  Not having the guts to kill people, Oswald got very good at looking like he was fighting, and even better at finding ways to be indispensable to the commanders who lead from the rear, gaining Oswald lots of positions as personal assistant and groom to the commander’s mounts.

Oswald managed to go nearly the whole war without having to kill a single soldier until near the end, in a battle with the monsters of Droaam, Oswald was knocked unconscious by a strike team sent to kill his commanding officer, and he reverted to natural form.  A kind-hearted healer revived him, only to have him set upon by his commanding officer.  After all, how else could the strike team from Droaam infiltrated without an inside operative?  After suffering brutal torture and treatment, the kind healer brought Oswald a blade and freed him from the prison, allowing him a chance to live, to escape.  Oswald escaped, and not only did he use the blade, but in anger he struck down four guards he probably could have otherwise avoided.  Feeling deeply betrayed by his country, Oswald laid low until the end of the war…which came in only a few month.

	Oswald set out, looking for a new place to belong, always disguised as someone else, someone who wouldn’t attract attention.  Oswald had a knack for figuring out what people were looking for, and how not to be that thing.  Eventually, after asking around in the bars and dives of Sharn,  Oswald heard of communities of changeling popping up around Khorvaire, taking in others of their kind and living in peace, accepted, and trusted by others.  Oswald sought out one in the Talenta Plains, and petitioned to be admitted.  

	Oswald, called Oz by the changelings (a respectable CHANGELING name, never a human name) was taken in by the changelings after hearing his story, and ascertaining the truth of his desire to be accepted by a people, trusted, and to figure out who he really was, if not Oswald, son of a stable-keeper.  He learned about the path of the Reality Seekers and the quest for the True Reality, the best possible version of one’s self achieved through contemplation and harmonious living.  This outlook answered many of the questions Oz had about his life, and assuaged all of the guilt he felt for his “abilities.”  His favorite teacher was an elderly changeling named Tok who, according to town gossip, was once a mysterious hero who roamed the devastation of the middle of the Last War relieving many of the pains and problems of War, taking no side but the side of those down-trodden and caught in the middle of a conflict greater than them.  People like Oz.

	Oz found himself every day, sitting at Tok’s feet and learning of his days as a youth, days when he was seeking many of the answers sought by the True Reality, but through travel, experiences, and helping people.  These ideas moved Oz in a very fundamental way.  He began feeling, not only urges of wanderlust, but feeling very strongly that he was being called to carry on Tok’s work, and bring something of the True Reality back to his community, once he found answers in the wide world.  Tok supported this decision, and trained Oz-the two of them spending long hours studying warfare-a last resort-and studying political strategy and rhetoric-the primary weapon. 

The two of them began riding the countryside, searching for people to help, fights to mediate, angry feelings to assuage.  This tutelage went on for a year until finally, Tok told Oz that he could teach him little else, that he must make a journey for himself.  Tok gave, as a last gift, his old armor, as useful in a fight as out.  The only weapons Oz could find were old, discarded and battered weapons rarely used and unwanted in the enlightened changeling community.  Oz followed Tok’s last piece of advice: “Choose a direction, follow the path, and help those you find along it.”  The direction Oz has chosen has put him into contact with many of a similar mind-and lead him to Q’Barra.

*Personality*

	Oz has confidence for the first time in his life.  He uses his old knack for figuring out what people want, and how to read people to great advantage, trying to keep everyone happy, or at least not fighting.  He always tries peaceable solutions before resorting to violence, and often tries to beat enemies into submission rather unto death if given the chance.  

Oz does not see his Changeling nature as opposed to the Paladin code of honor.  Life is sacred to Oz, and if he can use his natural-born abilities to prevent bloodshed, then he certainly will.  He never uses his shape-changing for purely personal gain and is usually in his natural form.


*Appearance*

Oz’s armor, when in normal form is dark gray field plate etched with motifs of smoke and travel.  Oz rarely wears a helm, instead allowing his near-featureless gray face and close-cropped white hair to show through.  His armor contrasts with the rest of his gear.  His weapons, cloak, and pack all have a very road-worn and harshly used appearance-none of his stuff appears very nice.

He often shifts his armor into looking like simple traveler’s clothes, blending in its fine craftsmanship with his otherwise simple garb and accoutrements.


_+1 Glamered Full Plate _(worn, 50 lbs.) 
Traveler’s Outfit (worn, 5 lbs.)

Flail (belt left, 5 lbs.) 
Handaxe (belt right, 3 lbs.)
Belt Pouch (belt front, .5 lbs.) 
Dagger (belt rear, 1 lb.) 

Backpack (center back, 2 lbs.)
Bedroll (below backpack, 5 lbs.) 
Heavy steel shield (on shoulder strap, 15 lbs.)

Grey Traveler’s Cloak (worn) 
Leather Belt (worn) 
Gauntlets (worn) 
heavy leather boots (feet)

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lbs.) 
2 sunrods (backpack, 2 lbs.) 
hemp rope (backpack, 10 lbs.)
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lbs.)
Grappling hook (backpack, 4 lbs.)

Coins- 6gp, 9sp, 0cp (pouch, .3 lbs.)


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Shaggy, nice character. I nearly went the way of the adamantine body myself. And I was really tempted by the artificer level. I was a bit surprised that none of the warforged in the RG threads I looked over had taken it. The infusions in particular seemed really cool.

thotd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Enalet "Spinning Blades" Mirthaliel*
 Male Elf Rogue 2 / Fighter 2
 Neutral Good

 Str 13 +1 _(5 pts)_
 Dex 17 +3 _(8 pts)_
 Con 12 +1 _(6 pts)_
 Int 14 +2 _(6 pts)_
 Wis 10 +0 _(1 pts)_
 Cha 10 +0 _(2 pts)_

 Hit Points 31
 Action Points 5
 AC ??, Touch ??, Flat ??
 Init +7 
 BAB +3, Grap +4
 Speed 30' (base 30', load 0/50, light)
 Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +0

 +6 Melee, shortsword, 1d6+1, 19-20/x2
 +4/+4 Melee, shortsword/shortsword, 1d6+1/1d6+1, 19-20/x2
 +6 Ranged, M.C. longbow +1 Str, 1d6+1, 20/x3, 110'r 

 Medium, 4'11" tall, 121 wt, 112 yrs old
 gray hair, gray eyes, light skin

 Speaks Common, Elven, Draconic, and Sylvan 

 +2 Bluff (2.5) 
 +2 Diplomacy (2.5)
 +7 Disable Device (5) 
 +8 Escape Artist (5acp)
 +10 Hide (5 + 2cc)
 +4 Listen (2.5)
 +10 Move Silently (5 + 2cc) 
 +5 Open Lock (2.5)
 +9 Search (5)
 +5 Sleight of Hand (2.5acp)
 +7 Spot (5)
 +8 Tumble (5acp)
 +5 Use Rope (2.5)

 Feats
 -Two-Weapon Fighting
 -Weapon Finesse
 -Improve Initiative (+4 Init)
 -Quick Draw

 Elf Traits
 -immunity to magic sleep effects & +2 racial saving throw bonus vs enchantment spells and effects
 -low-light vision
 -+2 listen, search, spot, find secret doors

 Rogue Abilities
 -Sneak Attack +1d6
 -Trap Finding
 -Evasion
 [sblock]
 Classname Abilities
 -brief summary of second class' abilities

_--delete this section unless special things are listed--_
 Special 
List any special abilities or miscellaneous information that doesn't fit anywhere else on this character sheet. You can include animal companion stats, familiar's benefits and stats, horse/steed statistics, etc.
[/sblock] 

*  Background*
Enalet started his life in an elven family of moderate nobility.  When he was a child, his parents worked hard to run a number of antique businesses that he did not know much about.  Enalet was too young to understand much of his life except at he was mostly happy.  After some time, war struck and that transformed his life.  Due to his family's wealth, they were primary targets of vandals and looting, so his family lived in some fear.  Rather than worry for their lives, Enalet's parents opted to start a new life.  So, they were forced to leave much of the wealth behind and move to Q'Barra.  His family did not like it there, but at least they were farther away from the fighting and felt safter.  Over time, more shady people baegan to go to Q'Barra and the little wealth Enalet's family did have was stolen.  Enalet was helpless as his family and his life was being transformed.  Now his parents run only one small shop that sells mostly mundane goods, although there are some interesting colorful trinkets sprinkled here and there.  The antiques of the past were long gone.  They get by and Elanet only has rough memories of his past life, but they yearn for more.  Instead of the lush life he was supposed to grow up in, Elanet grew up having to fend for himself and staying out of sight so as not to get into trouble.  He left his family, taking what items his family could spare, determined to find a better life for them.  He now works "odd" jobs for people for money and is more than accustomed to his less than ideal life. 

*  Personality*
Elanet is generally very untrusting of people -- his time in Q'Barra has taught him to err on the side of caution -- but he is highly respectful of those he does deem trustworthy.  He trusts his family, proven friends, famously honorable and good peope -- those people that show good traits.  He does not talk to strangers unless he has to or is otherwise oddly compelled to.  He reminds himself of where he comes from with a signet ring that bears his family's crest.  He is determined to return to his family with resources sufficient to improve their lives, although he worries that will change too much in the process.  Even if he is able to rebuy nobility for his familiy, he will never be able to live such a comfortable life.

*  Appearance*
Elanet only reached adulthood about 10 years ago, so his body might still be maturing.  At least one hopes so.  He looks to be a lanky person, which gives him a clumsy sort of look; he tries to cover this up with not much success.  Those with a keen eye, however, can tell that Enalet's muscles are actually very toned and he is moderately strong.  He likes to wear dark browns and greens and wears a long cloak to conceal his possessions.  He keeps a sword at each hip and two daggers at each thigh.  His quiver is slung below his right shoulder, under his cloak, and his bow is obvious, being on his left shoulder over the cloak.  His hair comes down above his shoulders and is brushed somewhat regularly only to be kept from being unruly.  He tries to keep clean -- as is appropriate to his former status, is what his parents tell him -- but this is obviously not easy in his line of work.

*Notes*
*[smallcaps]Enalet's Interest In the Nightsong Guild[/smallcaps]*
Although covert, the name of the Nightsong Guild has at least modest notoriety.  The group is known to excel at staying hidden, striking without being seen, and having excellent tactical and teamwork skills, while staying aloof.  Since these are Enalet's strong points, he is naturally intrigued by them.  Even though he does not speak much, he does speak his mind and is loyal to his companions.  In any given mission, success is dependent on a groups competence, not an individual's, and the Nightsong Guild has much to offer in this regard.  While they try to avoid violence, they can hold their own if a fight should ensue.  Enalet sees the Nightsong Guild as a balance between competence, covertness, and strength.  While being a Nightsong Enforcer would not be necessary for Enalet, he does believe that such a calling would help him learn to better serve his companions and hone is growing skill.

[sblock] 
 Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
 Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
 Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

 Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
 Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
 Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
 Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
 Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

 Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
 Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
 Backpack (center back, ??wt)
 Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
 Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

 Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
 Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
 Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
 Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
 Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
 Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
 Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
 Belt (worn, ??wt)
 Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
 Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
 Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
 Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

 Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
 5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
 Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
 Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
 Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

 Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
 Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
 Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
 Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)
[/sblock] 
Everything in sblocks is still being worked on.

Also, I'm thinking of going Nightsong Enforcer, from the Complete Adventurer if I can submit that to GM approval already, with this dude.  It'd be cool if someone also wanted to go Nightsong Infiltrator, but.    If not, I have other ideas for him too.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Is there still an opening available? If so, I'd like to play one of the orc or goblinoid races. Probably orc. Maybe a goblin worg-rider


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 12, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Is there still an opening available? If so, I'd like to play one of the orc or goblinoid races. Probably orc. Maybe a goblin worg-rider




He's leaving it open for submissions until around the 15th, then he'll decide on the party. So feel free to submit whatever you want, inside his guidelines.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Is there still an opening available? If so, I'd like to play one of the orc or goblinoid races. Probably orc. Maybe a goblin worg-rider



What Yeoman said.  Just read the first two or three posts of the thread.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 12, 2005)

Name *Dargin Crow Speaker*
Male Talenta Halfling Spirit Shaman 4
CG

Str 6 – (0 pts) 
Dex 18 – (8 pts)
Con 8 -- (0 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 16 -- (10 pts)
Cha 15 -- (8 pts)

Hit Points 23
Action Points 7/7
AC 20, Touch 15, Flat 16
Init +4 
BAB +3, Grap -3
Speed 20 ft. (base 20 ft., light load 14.49/15 lbs., light armor-picking anything with weight medium encumbers me: -3 on armor check skills, -1 touch and regular AC, 15 ft. speed))
Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +8 (+10 vs. fear)

+2 Melee, longspear, 1d6-2, x3
+2 Melee, handaxe, 1d4-2, x3 
+10 Ranged, MW Talenta Boomerang, 1d3-2, x2, 30'r 
+9 Ranged,  Talenta Boomerang, 1d3-2, x2, 30'r
+8 Ranged, Sling (improvised ammo), 1d2-2, x2, 50’r

Small, 2'11" tall, 33 lbs., 39 yrs old
light brown hair, emerald green eyes, pale skin

Speaks Common, Halfling 

+3 Balance (0acp)
-1 Climb (0acp)
+6 Concentration (7)
+3 Escape Artist (0acp)  
+9 Handle Animal (7)
+7 Hide (0acp)
-7 Jump (0acp)
+5 Knowledge (nature) (5)
+7 Listen (0)
+5 Move Silently (0acp)
+11 (+9 Fast Mount/Dismount) Ride (5)
+5 Spot (0)
+7 (+9 aboveground natural) Survival (4)
-4 Swim (0acp)

Feats
-Alertness (Spirit Guide) 
-Martial Weapon Proficiency (Talenta Boomerang)
-Point-Blank Shot

Halfling Traits
-+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently, and Listen checks
-+1 racial bonus on all saving throws
-+2 morale bonus on saves versus fear
+1 attack bonus with thrown weapons and slings

Spirit Shaman Abilities
-Spirit Guide (Crow)
-Wild Empathy +8
-Chastise Spirits (4d6 damage to Spirits in 30 ft./ Will DC 16 for half)
-Detect Spirits (As detect undead, but with spirits)
-Blessing of the Spirits (As Protection from Evil, but with spirits-self only)

--Spirit Shaman Spells--
Spells Per Day 6/6/4 
Spells Retrieved Per Day 3/3/1
*
Background*

When Dargin was 15 years old, and still only a child, in the year 975, he came down with a strange and mysterious illness.  None of the local House Jorasco healers could do anything for him, and many of the wise druids and shamans of his tribe were unable to find the answer for his cure from the spirits of nature.  His parents and much of the rest of the tribe had given up most hope that Dargin could live to see adulthood, much less live through the end of the year.  One night when Dargins parents were out hunting, leaving Dargin alone with his fever, a black crow with silver eyes flew through the window of the yurt and settled on the foot of Dargin’s cot.  “Hello Dargin” the crow said, “I am your grandfather.  Grandfather Crow.  These souls cannot find a cure to help you…the fever has left you weak, but the fever can also allow me to teach you things none others would ever begin to know.  Take up your cot and sneak out of the village.  Follow me to your new home.”  Dargin didn’t question Grandfather Crow.  Into the wilderness he went.

Under the tutelage of Grandfather Crow, Dargin learned many things of the spirits of nature, and many things of the spirits of the dead.  Dargin traveled across the Talenta Plains, into the realms of the Valenar, and even into the dark jungles of Q’barra, learning new mysteries as he went.  Grandfather Crow would bring him magics and aid, allowing Dargin to live off of the land, and even, to some degree, control the lands around him.  For two years, Dargin ran with herds of wild dinosaurs until, finally, he befriended one-his current mount, Malk.  From wood he carved a hunter’s mask-with the help of Grandfather Crow.  His disease finally passed after seven years.  It had burned away most of his strength and most of his health, but also it had burned away the knowledge of this world, the barriers that stop mortals from seeing what is TRULY there.  He had knowledge of the spirit world.

After the fever passed, Grandfather Crow lead Dargin back to his tribe.  No one recognized this strange Talentan Shaman at first until he started calling the Tribe Members by name.  First they thought he had some strange powers of divination (but that only happens when Grandfather brings me the divination spells), until finally, Dargin’s mother recognized her son’s voice, and called him by name.  Dargin’s miraculous return to the tribe was accompanied by his acceptance as a full adult into the community-for he had carved his mask, and he had found his dinosaur: and he had lived off the land for seven years.  Being amongst his tribe again, Dargin realized that he was the only one who could see Grandfather Crow.  The others became very confused whenever Granfather and Dargin would argue.  This is when Dargin earned the name “Crow Speaker.”

Occasionally, Dargin would go back out into the wilderness, following Grandfather, and he would stay there for days or weeks, learning and meditating.  After he had been home for 3 years, in the year 985, disaster struck his village.  While Dargin was out on one of his vision quests, a Valenar Warband assaulted Dargin’s tribe, and killed all of the halflings, including Dargin’s family.  Dargin eturned to find the burning remains of his village, and all of the homes thouroughly searched and destroyed before being put to the torch.  At that moment, Grandfather Crow landed on Dargin’s shoulder and said “Dargin, I brought you into the wilderness to save you.  Someone must find revenge!”  After that Grandfather crow entered into Dargin’s body, and another entity was there, a great and powerful ancestor of Dargin’s tribe-and Dargin was channeling him.

Using the powers of the Channeled Ancestor Dargin hunted down the Valenar Warband that had slaughtered his people and challenged their leader to single combat-to the death.  Filled with the strength of his ancestor, Dargin held his own against the Black-clad Elven warrior-mage who stepped forward to answer the challenge-even started to defeat him.  The elf then yelled something in Elven and then his eyes started glowing: Dargin knew HE was now channeling an ancestor spirit-a very powerful and dark one.  The battle turned to grapples, and in an attempt to escape a thorny hold, the elf’s cloak was pulled from his body.  The elf looked down on the wounded and winded Dagrin, raised his scimitar and nearly ended the whole ordeal when a blade sprouted from his chest, and he fell dead atop Dargin.  Grandfather left Dagrin then.  A young Elf from the warband stepped forward, rolled the body off of Dagrin, and drew a jeweled dagger from the belt of the slain elf, and laid it a Dagrins feet.  Crouching low he said “Have you ever seen this dagger-has it ever been in your possession?”  After confirming that, no, this dagger had never been in the hands of Dagrin the young elf howled in rage.  “This sacred weapon was the marker of my great ancestor’s grave, and an item of power.  This one, our leader, tracked the thief of my ancestor’s blade to your tribe’s camp and demanded that we kill all and find this dagger to reverse the defamation of my ancestor’s spirit.  This one stole it from the beginning and fed us lies!  We have killed unrightously.  Take my life in recompense.”  The elf knelt, his neck bared, and Dagrin was sorely tempted to end his, and many other lives just then.  Instead Dagrin picked up the dagger, handed it to the young elf and said, simply “To honor your Ancestor’s Spirit: Never believe Lies again.”  Grandfather Crow smiled at Dagrin’s wisdom, and lead him far into the Talenta plains.

The past year, Dagrin has been having dreams of a jungle expanse, and Grandfather has slowly, but surely, been leading him to Q’barra to find…something.  Dagrin sleeps just outside of Newthrone, and has become something of a local oddity.

*Personality*
	Dagrin comes off as a little crazy.  He is.  When he has decisions to make, he’ll try and look at two sides of any matter: and talk the two sides out with Grandfather.  Dagrin believes that honoring the spirits of his ancestors, and the spirits of his dead tribe are the most valuable thing he can do: Grandfather is the personification those ideals to Dagrin.  Dagrin’s first loyalty is to Grandfather, his second loyalty is to Malk, and his final loyalty is to the natural world.  Dagrin always tries to do the right thing, and is willing to help people, though he believes the best way to help most people is to give them wisdom or learning that will allow them to help themselves.  He is suspicious of advanced magics and cities, because he feels they make many people soft, and unable to do for themselves.  He likes Newthrone because the surrounding environment is still harsh enough to produce rugged individuals.


*Appearance*

Dagrin dresses in Blacks and greens, with black leather armor wrapped and covered in various pieces of green and black silk.  He still looks sickly, having never fully recovered from his childhood fevers, but he has a tenacity that is surprising.  He never looks directly at anything and often cocks his head as if listening to something on his left shoulder-where Grandfather generally perches.


_Leather Armor +1_ (worn, 7.5 lbs.)
Buckler (worn, 2.5 lbs.)
Monk’s Outfit (worn, 1 lb.)

boomerang (belt left, .5 lbs.) 
masterwork boomerang (belt right, .5 lbs.)
belt pouch (belt rear, .25 lbs.) 
spell component pouch (belt front, 2 lbs.) 
sling (hanging from spell components) 

Hunter’s Mask (Holy Symbol) (Over face) 
Black and Green Silk Sashes (Wrapped around and covering my armor)
_Amulet of Natural Armor +1_ (worn)
Thick Black Sash (worn as belt)
Green Fore-arm wrappings (wrists)
Sandals and foot wraps (feet)

Flint and steel (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Wood Shape _ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Lesser Restoration _ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Faerie Fire _ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Obscuring Mist_ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Pass without Trace _ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Speak with Animals _ (belt pouch)
_Scroll of Magic Fang _ (belt pouch)
Coins- 3gp, 9sp, 0cp (belt pouch, .24 lbs.)

Military Saddle (Malk, 30 lb.)
Bit and Bridle (Malk, 1 lb.)
+1 Scale Barding (Malk, 30 lb.)
Saddlebags (Malk, 8 lb.)

Waterskin- water (saddlebags, 2 lbs.) 
Everburning Torch (saddlebags, 1 lb.)
Tent (saddlebags, 10 lbs.)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 2.5 lbs.)
Longspear (attached to saddle left, 4.5 lbs.)
Handaxe (attached to saddle right, 1.5 lbs.)

*Malk*
Clawfoot Mount
N

Str 17 – (0 pts) 
Dex 17 – (8 pts)
Con 15 -- (0 pts)
Int 2 -- (2 pts)
Wis 12 -- (10 pts)
Cha 10 -- (8 pts)

Hit Points 17 (I used the HP formula on my mount, is that okay? [2d8=16-2=14(.85)=11+2=13+4=17hp])
AC 20, Touch 13, Flat 17
Init +3 
BAB +1, Grap +4
Speed 30 ft. (base 40 ft., medium load 138.0/173 lbs., medium armor) 
Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +1

+4 Melee, talons, 1d8+3 and
-1/-1 Melee, 2 foreclaws, 1d3+1 and 
-1 melee, bite, 1d6+1

+0 Balance (acp)
+0 Climb (acp)
+0 Escape Artist (acp)  
+9 Hide (acp)
+13 Jump (acp)
+10 Listen
+0 Move Silently (acp)
+10 Spot
+10 Survival
-3 Swim (acp)

Feats
-Run

Clawfoot Traits
-+8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks
-low-light vision
-scent

Tricks
Combat Riding general purpose (attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel)


----------



## Urko (Apr 12, 2005)

*ShaggySpellsword:*
North is a very solid (pun only slightly intended) warforged submission.  Good work!

*Jdvn1:*
I envision the Nightsong PrCs as members of  criminal organizations that operate primarily in urban areas like Sharn.  I'm by no means ruling it out, but would want to see a good way of integrating it both with your background and the Q'Barra region.

*silentspace:*
As the others have pointed out, submissions are still open until Friday.  Let's see what you've got!

*ValenarJaeldira:*
Very nice blending of the Plains Amerind vibe with the Talenta!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> *Jdvn1:*
> I envision the Nightsong PrCs as members of  criminal organizations that operate primarily in urban areas like Sharn.  I'm by no means ruling it out, but would want to see a good way of integrating it both with your background and the Q'Barra region.



You want me to write some color on it to integrate?  I could possibly do that with more time.  I see the Nightsong PrCs as not leaning one way or another in alignment.  They could just as easily sneak around against evil people as good people.  They're just really good at what they do.  Or they could make interesting special forces for a military.

One other thing I forgot to mention is that I'm new to Eberron -- I've only read bits of the book so I don't fit your qualification: "Familiarity with Eberron setting (as reflected in background)" very well, but I'm reading and learning more (and willing to learn -- especially in character) bit by bit.  That's one reason why my character is young (for an Elf), because he's about as new to Eberron as I am.  Know a little, but lots to learn.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

I was working on a blue psion, then noticed there was an error in the XPH. I thought they were +0 LA (in the example stat block), but were +1 LA in the later writeup. In the errata they are +1 LA, which doesn't seem worth it - Elans and especially Kalashtars are far superior IMO.

I'm pretty excited about playing a goblinoid or orc though. Let me run some thoughts by you:
- straight orc combat brute type
- bugbear (no character levels at ECL 4)
- worg-riding goblin

Could you tell me what you'd allow for a worg-riding goblin? For example, could it be an animal companion? Say for a 4th-level ranger? Would a regular warg be available for a straight fighter mounted combat specialist?


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow ValenarJaeldira. I really liked Dargin's background story.

Clock up another nicely put together character. I don't envy you Urko, having to choose who lives, and who doesn't (so to speak).

thotd.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm thinking of going Nightsong Enforcer, from the Complete Adventurer if I can submit that to GM approval already, with this dude.  It'd be cool if someone also wanted to go Nightsong Infiltrator, but.    If not, I have other ideas for him too.




I'm putting together a rogue character, which I can easily tweak a bit to qualify for Nightsong Infiltrator. Assuming, of course, we get GM approval for the PrCs. I'm polishing off my stats and then will write up a background. Hope to post today or tomorrow.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

I finished warforged's equipment and tatoos, so I figured I might as well post it up. I updated the character above (post #18) to save space.

thotd.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's another concept for your consideration -

goblin wizard, taking improved familiar to get a worg (from Complete Warrior)


----------



## Urko (Apr 12, 2005)

*Jdvn1 & tyrlaan:*
Just give me some kind of notion of what the Nightsong training represents to your character.  You don't need to come up with a detailed organization, but just a basic concept and how it fits with your background.

*silentspace:*
Looking over the sorts of familiars and animal companions one can get at 4th level, I'm afraid a worg is a bit too powerful.  However, I agree that the Blue should be LA+0, so feel free to choose that concept.  Any of the other concepts you outlined would work, too.

*doghead:*


			
				doghead said:
			
		

> I don't envy you Urko, having to choose who lives, and who doesn't (so to speak).



Yeah, tell me about it!  I suppose there are worse problems one could have,though, than a surplus of great characters to choose from . 
Updated character info duly noted.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

OK cool, scrap the worg familiar - I was building a rogue/wizard future arcane trickster - shared skill points meant the worg would be especially stealthy (they are already stealthy to begin with).

I'll probably go with the blue psion then - I scrapped my notes on it but I should be able to rebuild it pretty quick.

One last question though - how about a lizardfolk?  I'm only asking because you are allowing orcs and goblinoids    A poison dusk lizardfolk ranger would be cool


----------



## Urko (Apr 12, 2005)

*silentspace:*
Sure, a poison dusk lizardfolk would be OK.  Remember that they're LA+1, though.  Also, most of the lizardfolk tribes in Q'Barra are hostile to humanoids, so you'll want to come up with some reason why you're hanging out with them in your background (native guide or something of that sort, perhaps?).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

I take it you are filled?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I take it you are filled?



Read the first two posts.  Submit your character.  You have three days until it's too late.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello sirs!  I am working on a character and want to ask a question about something:

I am looking at playing a Valenar Ftr/Brd who will eventually go for Bladesinger from Complete Warrior.  The image of a warrior singing the war-songs of his ancestors while going into battle just intrigues me, and the Bladesinger works well for this.  

Anyway, I was first of all wondering if Bladesinger was allowable.  

Second of all, to increase Valenar flavoring (mmm...spicy!), I was wondering if I could use the Bladesinger abilities with just a Scimitar in my hand, rather than Longsword or Rapier.

Finally: ValenarJaeldira, do you mind if I play that Valenar warrior that killed his leader and offered you his life?  I was thinking it'd be cool to play a Valenar disillusioned (or even shunned?) by the Valenar culture, seeking to attone for the atrocities commited in the name of his ancestors: and to do so, he seeks out you, in Q'barra.  I think it'd be neat.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hammer, Warforged Male, Fighter 4*

*Name:* Hammer
Medium Construct (Living)
Male Warforged Fighter 4
Alignment: LN

Str 16 +3 (10 pts) 
Dex 12 +0 (4 pts)
Con 16 +3 (6 pts) +2
int 12 +2 (4 pts)
Wis 8 +0 (2 pts) -2
Cha 8 +0 (2 pts) -2

Hit Points 47
Action Points 7
AC 20, Touch 12, Flat 19
Init +1
BAB +4, Grap +7
Melee: +7 Ranged: +5
Speed 20 (base 20, load 76/77, Light)
Fort +7 (+4 +3), Ref +2 (+1 +1), Will +0 (+1 -1)

Admantine Tangat, d10, 18-20/x2 (3340gp - 8lbs)
+9 Melee d10+6, 18-20/x2 

(MW) Targath Tangat (d10+5) (540gp)
+8 Melee d10+5, 18-20/x2 

Size Category (M)  6'5" and 310 lbs - 4 yrs old 

Speaks Common

+7  Profession (Cyran Steel Raptor [Soldier]) (7) +0
+7 (+9) Craft (armor)  (7) + 0 (+2 WRK)
+1  Jump (3) +3 -5
0 (-16) Swim +2 +3 -5 (ACP) -16 (carry)
0 Climb +2 +3 -5 (ACP)

-1 Listen (0) -1
-1 Spot (0) -1

*Feats*
-Adamantine Body (Warforged) Level 1
-Exotic Weapon (Talenta Sharrash) Fighter 1
-Weapon Focus (Sharrash) Fighter 2
-Power Atack - Level 3
-Improved Bullrush (Fighter 4)

*Warforged Traits*
[sblock]
-Living Construct Subtype (Ex)
-Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain.
-Cannot heal damage naturally
-Healing subschool/healing provide ½ effect
-Automatically stabilize at -1 hit points or lower
-Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe
-Light Fortification (Ex)
-+1 Adamantine Plating (+9 AC, DR 2/adamantine, ACP -5, arcane spell failure 35%)
-Slam attack 1d4
[/sblock]


*Classname Abilities*


*Background*
[sblock]
I obtained awareness in the last production cycle of a factory in Metrol, in the fallen country of Cyre in the year of 994YK - 1 month before the Day of Mourning. We were the 1rst (last and only) Legion of the Steel Raptors of Cyre and, as such, all members were created in the likeness of the Clawfoot dinosaur that the Talenta halflings rode into combat. We were trained to wield the Talenta Tangant or Sharrash, or the War Bow; deadly weapons requiring special training to wield properly, and the former two are native weapons of the Talenta halflings. We were a limited edition production run - run at the behest of a House d'Cannith noble of Cyre. Designer soldiers - the detailing and care put into our production was supposed to make us better soldiers and to "fit-in more" (in the Cyre occupied regions of the Talenta Plains). Our chassis' wer detailed in the same spirit that the halflings' war-masks. A reflection of their souls and bond (to their mounts and tribe), but our bond to war, weapon, and Cyre. Our chassis detailing was individually designed for us by our gnomish production detailer. To come up with the design they cast a specialized spell that allowed the gnome to know our "souls" as they could "understand them" and then detail the chassis. They communicated with us during the process to ensure their arcane wrought intuition was correct. Communication in the form of questions - mostly rhetorical in nature. Talking to convince themselves that their intuitive design was correct. I was pleased with my detailing by the elderly gnome, Funt NimbleTinker.  

Following our awakening, detailing, and training we were sent to protect the Cyran border from Karrnathan incursion via the Talenta plains. Talenta was a greatly contested area due to it being at the border between the warring countries of Cyre and Karrnath. On the Day of Mourning, the 1rst Legion of the Steel Raptors, whose members were 834 (560 male personalities, and 274 female personalities), found itself in 10 miles north and east of the Cyre River, operation point 'Faran 7' (named after the our warforged leader - Faran) repelling a Karrnathan border invasion of 1960 troops – a mixture of Karrnathi  deadborn and fleshborn troops. We were faring very well. Our exotic weapons were hewing the Karrnathans with great efficacy. We had slain nearly 60% of their numbers and had lost approximately 20% of our numbers. Then it happened - a great wave - an almost spiritual wave of agony and anguish crashed into us - the Karrnathan troops seemed to not notice - the Steel Raptors were stunned by this, giving the Karrnatan troops a great advantage. I do not know how long we were stunned, but what I remember next was the remaining 4 of the Steel Raptors slaying the last members of the Karrnathan unit. Killing them to the man. Our survivors were 2 female (Seraph, Raela) and 2 male (Aran, Sting) warforged (2 Assault, 1 Scout, and 1 Support), and all of my Platoon, the Iron Claws. We knew something was horribly wrong.

We stood there for some time awaiting further instruction as our leader had fallen. the four of us communicated and I was the decided leader. I led the Steel Raptors towards the command outpost at the southern most end of Operating Area Faran 7. We arrived at the outpost to find it manned by Colonel Davies d'Cannith (Human), Special Detachment Division Oversight. He had seen a horrible blast in the direction of Cyre and directed us to escort the remaining fleshborn enlisted (12 in all) into Cyre to see what has happened and to collect what survivors we can. We found the land devastated and did not stay long - seeing the aftermath was more than enough to convince us that we needed to report elsewhere. We followed the western and southern borders of Cyre to the Brelish border and met up with Prince Oargev ir' Wynarn. Colonel Davies and the Steel Raptors accompanied the Prince and his entourage for sometime and we helped to establish New Cyre within the confines of Breland. In the next 2 years (and following the Treaty of Thronehold) we were freed/dismissed from service (reprogrammed,) and all 4 of us were offered a position within House d'Cannith. The other three accepted. I declined and looked for freelance work as a guard. I found some work until I was able to escort someone to Q'Barra where some cyran refugees have fled. In Q'Barra I should be free of servitude and be able to seek out a new life there far from the impact and horrors of the war. During the next 2 years I worked for various houses and finally found myself enroute to Q'Barra escorting a embassador from Prince Oargev to help to collect displaced Cyrans. 

I do wonder where the remaining 4 members of the Steel Raptors are - Are they still functional? Do they still serve d'Cannith? If so, in what capacity? My platoon-mates and I have a lot in common: the sole survivors of Faran 7, and having experienced the sundering of Cyre on a spiritual level. 

I still have residual memories of my service training and each day I explore them more. I will once again be a Steel Raptor. There will be more Steel Raptors; their efficacy cannot be doubted.

I have found myself in Q'barra for the last several months and have taking what jobs I can find - mostly escort duty. I have been quite prepared and capable for most anything that has happened. Groups that adventure find my slowness annoying  end up being quite relieved when I have an item to solve their problem or when when my Tangat is needed for combat. I will perform most any escort duty and I have found but one or two people that I will take jobs with. A scout and a few others. I respect their ability and judgement.
 [/sblock]

*Cyran Military Info*
[sblock]
*Warforged Unit ID Number (WUIN): 012M05-8865G-026-0712994*
Factory Number (FN): 012M05
Model Number (MN): 8865G
Unit Number (UN): 026
Birth Date (BD): 0712994

*Cyran Military Service Record (Short Form 1010a)*
Cyran Military ID Number (CMID): 0994-FAR07-661SDD-0103-001002-03FC
First Year of Service (FYOS): 0994
First Operations Area (FOA): Faran 7 (FAR07)
First Duty Station ID (FDID): 661SDD-0103-001002
	Duty Station Division (DSD): Special Detachments Division (661SDD)
	Duty Assigned Brigade (DAB): 1rst Legion of Steel Raptors (01)
	Duty Assigned Company (DAC): Azure Talon (03)
	Duty Assigned Platoon (DAP): Iron Claw (001)
	Duty Assigned Squad (DAS): 002

Race: Warforged, Special Assault Chassis (Reinforced)
WUIN: 012M05-8865G-026-0712994
Assigned Name: Hammer Ironclaw
Personality: Male
Rank of Service: 
	Sergeant First Class (03FC) - Platoon Leader 
		Time in Rank (TIR): 5 months

Years of Service (YOS): 2 years
Discharge Type (DT): Honorable
Discharge Rank (DR): Sergeant First Class (05FS)
Discharge Title (DiTi): Sergeant First Class (05FS)
[/sblock]

*Personality*
[sblock]
He did not care for the indentured servitude forced upon him and other warforged by house d'Cannith and others, but he is more than willing to follow someone that he respects. He enjoyed and appreciated his time in the military as it gave him an outlet and ability to practice what he has been trained for. He does not care for those who try to impose their will on him or unwilling others. 

Hammer is not prone to making decisions on his own and will follow _his_ commander's orders without question. His _very_ construct nature makes most sentient species rather put off or ill at ease. He does not speak unless directly spoken too, if he does speak he is very direct and straight forward. His voice is very mechanical and monotone. If he does make a decision it will most likely be to attack and let others figure out the logistics of the aftermath. He tries to carry enough equipement to not be overly encumbered and to be prepared for almost anything. Like a Swiss Army Warforged. He appreciates results.

The one thing that really upsets him is Karnathans. Deep inside his mechanical being a great hatred was forged in his heart from seeing the death and destruction that was created by the Karnathan dogs. He also associates the destruction of Cyre with Karrnath and they will be instantly mistrusted. He has a fondness for gnomes and Cyre for they are what brought him to life. 

His current name of Hammer comes from when a d'Cannith noble asking him to open a jar of pickles and he shattered it with his fists saying "Opened". Needless to say he was not asked to open jars again. He carries a little bit of disdain for House d'Cannith for their treatment of warforged as things. 

He also responds to the 'name' of 026 which is a throw back to his factory days in Metrol, or 03FC which brings him back to his military training.
[/sblock]

*Appearance*
[sblock]
Hammer's chassis is exquisitely detailed with dinosaur and tribal markings of a very Talenta design. The colors are a dark mixture of: Crimson, Black, Olive Green and Steel Grey. The majority of his chassis is Steel grey. His enlarged left shoulder pad bears a the cimson fielded heraldy of the Cyran Steel Raptors. the rest of his chassis is a blend of Black and Olive Green detailing a fearsome visage of dinosaur.  His hands are designed to look like claws, his face a visage of a snarling dinosaur. (Picture a Steely Warhammer Terminator with Cyran unit identifiers and Talenta/dinosaur motif) 

Heraldry
The Chapter of Steel Raptors: A steely, mechanical, scythe-like raptor claw moving from right to left crossing over the Steel Raptor 3 teared claw on a blood red field.

The 3 teared raptor claw: The base symbol for all Steel Raptors is a steely, mechanical, scythe-like raptor claw moving from left to right with 3 rivulets of blood flowing from the tip: one ending on the top quarter, one ending at the half, and one ending three quarters of the way down the claw; it is set on a blood red field. The head of each rivulet faintly resembles of a different manticore head. 
[/sblock]

*Equipment  (CC:  Medium [+3, -3] 77–153  lb.  Heavy [+1, -6] 154–230 lb) 76 lbs*

Black Full Body Hooded Cloak
Admantine Talenta Tangat - sheathed on left shoulder
(MW) Targath Talenta Tangat - sheathed on right  shoulder

Backpack (2gp 2 lbs)
Flint-n-steel (1gp - NA )
2 Everburning Torches (220gp - 2lbs)
Grappling hook (1gp - 4lbs)
100' Silk Rope (20 gp - 10lbs)
(2) Masterwork Manacles (100gp - 4 lbs)
30' chain (90gp - 6lbs)
Block and Tackle (5gp - 5 lbs)
1 torch (1lbs)
2 sacks (2sp - 1lbs)
Portable Ram (10gp - 20lbs)
Warforge Repair Kit (+2) (50gp - 1lb)

Identification Papers with portrait (5gp)
Traveling Papers (1gp, 2 sp) (Mror Holds, Talenta, Q'barra, Breland, Valenar, Karrnath)

Belt Pouch (1gp - 1.5lbs)
(2) Sunrods (2gp - 2lbs)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp - 1/2 lb)
4 pints of oil (4 sp - 4lb)

SP: 3


----------



## Urko (Apr 12, 2005)

*Ranger Rick:*
As Jdvn1 noted, I will take submissions until this Friday.  No spots will be filled before then.  I'll post who made the cut 12-24 hours after closing submissions.

*ByteRynn:*
Very nice Valenar warrior and interesting tie-in with another character.  I'll have to doublecheck (dont' have my books with me at the moment), but I don't think there will be any problem with the Bladesinger PrC or substituting the Scimitar - in fact, I would almost require it of a Valenar.

*FreeXenon:*
I've never seen a warforged concept quite like the Steel Raptor before.  Very original and well written - I like the first person viewpoint.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2005)

*The past rears 5 ugly heads*

The character that I had previously was the same as this one and he died at 4rth level. Annoying,  but that is just how it happens when you irritate a five headed hydra.   

The rough draft of the work that I had originaly done can be found here in my Cyran Steel Raptor thread. I stopped working on it because of character death. I do not plan on following this unless you think it will be worth my time to simplify it. I had simplified it from a 70+ page document to about 9 pages. I could reduce even more. As it stands I am planning on keeping it simple and going for Warforged Juggernaught and call it good. It seems to be more inline with my stats - low Wisdom and Charisma.

It looks like the only d'Cannith player here is Harvey's. Hey, Dude!  I can adjust my history to come inline with his. I could not ask him to change it as it is very well written!  

I adjusted my history a little bit to get me to Q'Barra. I can easily tie myself to any PC at this point. Any one who is interested le me know.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It looks like the only d'Cannith player here is Harvey's. Hey, Dude!  I can adjust my history to come inline with his. I could not ask him to change it as it is very well written!




Hola! Thanks for the kind words. Let me repay the compliment: For those not familiar with FreeXenon's playing, he does some great narrative over in another game OrkJager, and would be great for this mix. Hammer looks great! I especially love the Cyran Army details. One thing you might want to incorporate: in the novel I mentioned earlier (which I wish I had on-hand so I can reference), they make mention that some of the Cyran warforged divisions had slogans. Something like "Steel for Strength, Strength for Cyre" (I will have to look it up and quote exact tomorrow). I would definitely love a background tie-in... it makes a lot of sense.

I can't get over how many interesting characters have appeared here! At least I can't see myself getting too upset if I don't make the cut... I can still lurk to see how everyone is going. Though if I do make it, and there are a few warforged in the party, I might have to change my dragonmark to Repair Light...

doghead, definitely like he-has-no-name. One of the coolest warforged concepts I've seen yet. Though what happened to his kalashtar master? Did he perish in Cyre, or might he have survived and be lurking around for the DM to use


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Harvey

Though I must say that FreeXenon's level of detail left me blinking in a dazed and impressed kinda way. Nice writing. And while its not my call, ByteRynn's idea of linking into Darin's story really got my attention.

FreeXenon - given his somewhat unconventional experience, 'he has no name' feels somewhat distanced from other warforged, and also curious about them. Characters like North and Hammer, with their 'more conventional' military backgrounds would be of great interest to him. It would also be possible that they met in or around Cyre in the days after the Day of Mourning. However, I would be tempted to make connection fairly simple in the background stage. I think playing out the development of any relationship to the ic stage would be more interesting. 

doghead thinks *I really need to do a little work on warforged. And first up, address Harvey's question*

thotd.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 13, 2005)

Name Sharaes “Shar” Palaes
Male Valenar Elf Bard2/Fighter2
NG (formally N)
Ancestor: Meisai Thysaer

Str 14 – (5 pts)
Dex 17 – (8 pts)
Con 10 -- (4 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 8 -- (0 pts)
Cha 13 -- (5 pts)

Hit Points 27
Action Points 7
AC 18, Touch 13, Flat 15
Init +3 
BAB +3, Grap +5
Speed 30 ft. (base 30 ft., load 55.6/58 lbs., light armor)
Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +3

+7 Melee, Masterwork Falchion, 2d4+3 (+4 mounted), 18-20
+7 Melee, MW Alchemical Silver Scimitar, 1d6+1 (+2 2h; +2 m, +3 2h and m), 18-20
+5 Melee, Whip, 1d3+2 nonlethal (15 ft. reach)
+5 Melee, Cold Iron Morningstar, 1d8+2 (+3 2h)
+6 Ranged, Acid Flask, 1d6/1 splash, 10'r

Medium Humanoid, 4'11" tall, 111 lbs, 134 yrs old
Black hair, Icy Blue eyes, deeply tanned skin

Speaks Elven, Common, Draconic, and Goblin

+6 Balance (2acp)
+6 Bluff (5) 
+1 Climb (0acp)
+5 (+9 casting defensively/grappling) Concentration (5)
+3 Diplomacy (0)
+1 (+3 acting in character) Disguise (0)
+2 Escape Artist (0acp)
+2 Hide (0acp)
+4 Intimidate (1)
+8 Jump (5acp)
+7 Knowledge (History) (5)
+7 Knowledge (Religion) (5)
+1 Listen (0)
+2 Move Silently (0acp)
+3 Perform (Dance) (2)
+2 Perform (Recorder) (1)
+6 Perform (Sing) (5) 
+10 (+9 Quick mount/dismount) Ride (7)
+4 Search (0)
+1 Spot (0)
+0 Swim (0acp) 
+9 Tumble (5acp)

Feats
-Bladebearer of the Valenar
-Combat Casting 
-Combat Expertise (B)
-Weapon Focus (Scimitar, Falchion, and Valenar Double Scimitar) (B)

Elf Traits
-Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects.
-Low-Light vision
-+2 on Listen, Search, Spot checks.  Automatically get a Search check if within 5 feet of a hidden door.

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music 2/day
	-Countersong
	-fascinate
	-inspire courage +1
-Bardic Knowledge +6

Fighter Abilities
-Bonus Fighter Feats (2)

-bard spells--
Spells Per Day 3/1 
0th- detect magic, know direction, light, message, read magic 
1st- expeditious retreat, feather fall 

Background

Sharaes Palaes, or Shar in informal situations, was born in 864 YK, thirty years before the beginning of the Last War.  He had a fairly typical youth among the Valaes Tairn clans on Aerenal, until the day of his fiftieth birthday, when his people received the call from the Queen of Cyre to aid her in the War that had swept across Khorvaire.  Finally, the Warlike Valaes Tairn had been drawn into the war.  Shar’s clan was glad.

This year is also when Shar began his training as a Keeper of the Past.  With his parents gone off to war, Shar stayed with the Keepers who stayed behind, tending the home holds on Aerenal, and training the youth until they were skilled enough to join the riders on the mainland.  In 956, years before Sharaes expected to be called to Khorvaire, at only age 92, Sharaes and the rest of the Valenar on Aerenal were called to southern Cyre- The Valaes Tairn had been gifted with a new nation founded on the soil where the great hero-ancestors fought and bled in wars against the Goblins.

Reunited with his clan, but still learning the stories, rites, and songs of the Keepers of the Past, Shar came to love the rolling planes and beautiful hills of Valenar.  He showed promise in many of the ritual war-dances.  His recitations of The Lay of Meisai Thysaer and the Battle of Kyrdol Mojol stirred the blood of his clan mates, and battles were won.  In 980, Young Sharaes Palaes joined the ranks of the Keepers of the Past, and became a full fledged Valenar Warrior.  He rode into many battles with the Valaes Tairn over the next five years, and felled many foes.  He fought along side, and against a new breed of soldier, the Warforged, and defeated many undead of the Karrnathi legions.  He participated in countless raids on the halflings of the Talenta Plains, and even helped destroy a party of Dragonmarked thieves seeking to steal the secrets of the Valenar Riding Horses.  

Sharaes and others from his war band discovered a great tomb established after a particularly brutal battle of the Valenar-Goblin wars of old.  Buried in this tomb was no other than the great Bladesinger, Meisai Thysaer, Shar’s own patron ancestor.  Meisai’s blade-songs and fury-dance techniques have survived throughout the years, and, in deference to his memory Shar had begun to learn them.  On the top of his tomb, encased in crystal lay his legendary, and believed long-lost sword, Myl Shadi, the Blade of Steel Songs.  Inscribed on the crystal encasement, the words “My True Heir Shall Master My Arts, Take Up My Blade, And Again I Shall Dance.”  As long as his war band remained in the area, Sharaes visited the burial site of his ancestor frequently, redoubling his effort to learn all of the blade dances and war-songs of Meisai Thysaer.  

After a few months the Clan came to camp at the ancient tomb, and the Head Kee
per and commander of his War band, a woman named Eisia Masi went first into the tomb to pay her respects to the dead.  Her screech was heard from with in and many of the Valenar came to inspect the problem.  Laying all about the final resting place of Meisai Thysaer and his Myl Shadi, were shards of the crystal that had encased the sword.  The blade was nowhere to be found.  Eisia secluded herself in her tent to perform many divination spells to determine the location of the lost ancestral blade.  She determined that a halfling encampment housed the thief, and that the war band would ride to take it back, and punish those who would dare perform a sacrilege on a Valenar Ancestor’s tomb.  The war band rode forth, finding the halfling encampment, demanded that the blade be brought forth, and when none was produced, proceeded to go into every Yurt and search for the ancestor-blade, killing all those that stood in the way.  The killing continued until there were none left to kill, the anger burning in Shar’s heart as he proceeded with the slaughter with as much, or more fury than the rest.  Under Eisia’s lead, the war band started following some tracks that may have belonged to a lone halfling, running off with the blade.  

	At the end of the tracks, the War band found a lone, sickly halfling, who commanded great power.  The halfling was enraged, and demanded that the commander of the War band step forward and die for the slaughter visited upon the Halfling Village.  Eisia Masi stepped forward and engaged the halfling, performing some spell that allowed her to Channel her own patron ancestor to counter the halfling’s dark power.  The two were locked in battle for some time until the halfling pulled Eisia’s voluminous cloak from her back, revealing a blackened and twisted Myl Shadi glowing with dark energy feeding into Eisia.  Shar had heard of rituals that could be performed by Valenar of no honor, who could take an item of power used by a Valenar Hero, and use it to forcibly channel the strength of that great hero, using up the spirit of the great ancestor.  Recognizing this sacrilege, Sharaes leapt forward and struck of the head of the villainous elf abusing and enslaving the power of HIS ancestor. Offering his life to the halfling for the needless slaughter his commander’s lies brought on, the halfling only said “To honor your Ancestor’s Spirit: Never believe Lies again.”

In that one moment Sharaes’ life changed.  He began to doubt his Warband, he began to doubt the Valenar, and he began to doubt himself.  Using the task of laying his ancestor’s spirit to rest, and returning his blade to a suitable resting place until the rightful heir could claim it, Sharaes left the war band and traveled through war-torn lands, seeking crystal smiths of unequalled skill to create a new case for the blade.  Even after finding what he sought in the Mror holds, ten years later, after the war, did Sharaes question his position.  Sharaes realized he knew what was good, what was noble, but had allowed himself the ease of listening to orders, of not thinking for himself.  He needed to command himself first, and be commanded second.  And for the crimes he committed while in the Warband of that evil corrupt woman, he must find ways to atone.  He needed a guide for his morality.  He needed to find that halfling.  Sharaes spent the next year seeking for a diviner who could find the one whom he sought.  He had no name, only stories of his deeds to go on.  Finally, he received word that the man he sought was in Q’barra, living in the jungles outside Newthrone.  Sharaes Palaes has come to finally do right on his own terms.


Personality
Sharaes Palaes is, in peace, a consummate scholar.  He loves talking at length of things he has studied, mostly the histories of the wars of his people, and tends to have a story for every occasion.  He looks especially to the battle-ballads and blade-dances of his Patron for guidance.

In War, he comes alive.  He sings the war songs called for when the fight allows, and performs the many blade-dances he knows, depending on the type of enemy he is combating (Combat Expertise, Bardic Music, and Combat Casting).  He is as comfortable in battle on top of his trusted steed Jhael Eili, as he is fighting on his own two feet. 



Appearance

Short, but with a graceful, compact body, Shar is rather attractive and definitely fit.  He wears his long black hair in three blades that hang down out of the back of his steel cap.  His eyes are so blue they are consistently the first thing anyone notices about Shar.  Sharaes wields both a Falchion decorated with a stallion motif, and a silver scimitar he received as a gift from the Cyrean military as a reward for battling the undead hordes of Karrnath.  


+1 Chain Shirt (worn, 25 lbs.) 
Valenar War Dress (explorer’s outfit) (worn, 8 lbs.)

MW Alchemical Silver Scimitar (belt left, 4 lbs.) 
Cold Iron Morningstar (belt right, 6 lbs.)
Belt Pouch (belt front, .5 lbs.) 
Spell Component Pouch (belt rear, 2 lbs.) 

MW Falchion (left shoulder, 8 lbs.) 

Steel Cap (head)
Valenar Ancestor Mask (eyes)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (worn)
Valenar Style Shirt (worn)
Thick Leather Belt (worn)
Leather Riding Gloves (hands)  
Leather Riding Boots (feet)


Coins- 0gp, 5sp, 0cp (pouch, .1 lbs.)
3x Potion of Shield of Faith +3 (pouch)
2x Acid (Flask) (pouch, 2 lbs.)

Military Saddle (Jhael Eili, 30 lbs.)
Bit and Bridle (Jhael Eili, 1 lb.)
Masterwork Chainmail Barding (Jhael Eili, 80 lbs.)
Saddlebags (Jhael Eili, 8 lb.)

Waterskin- water (saddlebags, 4 lbs.) 
Everburning Torch (saddlebags, 1 lb.)
Trail Rations-2 days (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Bedroll (saddlebags, 5 lbs.)
Acid Flask x2 (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Spare Backpack (saddlebags, 2 lbs.)
Recorder with case (saddlebags, 3 lbs.)

Whip (hanging from saddle, 2 lbs.)

Jhael Eili
Valenar Riding Horse Mount
N

Str 14 
Dex 15 
Con 15 
Int 2 
Wis 14 
Cha 10 

Hit Points 26
AC 19, Touch 12, Flat 18
Init +2 
BAB +2, Grap +8
Speed 60 ft. (base 80 ft., medium load 306.6/348 lbs., medium armor) 
Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3

-2/-2 Melee, 2 hoofs, 1d4+1

-2 Balance (acp)
-2 Climb (acp)
-2 Escape Artist (acp)  
-6 Hide (acp)
+12 Jump (acp)
+4 Listen
-2 Move Silently (acp)
+4 Spot
-6 Swim (acp)

Feats
-Endurance
-Run

Valenar Riding Horse Traits 
-low-light vision
-scent

Tricks
Modified Combat Riding general purpose (come, down, guard, heel) (Is this okay?  It says in the books that Valenar Riding Horses aren’t trained to attack-that’s okay with me, but I doubt the legendary Valenar Cavalry is making DC 20 ride checks left and right to keep their mounts from freaking out during combat)


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 13, 2005)

Urko,

I was just thinking, since this is just getting started It may not be good for me to join.. Oi!!!

I have 2 vacation's planned: one is from April 18 -20, which is not so bad, but then the second one is from May 1 to 15. During both I will not have internet access. If you think it will be a prob I can withdraw. Not a prob!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2005)

Any chance you could extend the deadline to Monday? Tax day and all..


----------



## Urko (Apr 13, 2005)

*ByteRynn:*
Another excellent submission.  Would you guys stop it?  Isn't my decision hard enough already?

*FreeXenon:*
A couple days absence is not a problem, but two weeks will be difficult to work around.  It would probably be best to move Hammer to alternate status.

*silentspace:*
Well, I was hoping to get going as soon as possible.  Remember, I don't need completed characters at this time - I'm mainly interested in the concept (Name, Gender, Race, Class, Alignment, Background, Personality, Appearance) right now.  It doesn't have to be a novel - just give me an idea of what your character is like.  The only stats I'm asking for at the moment are ability scores and feat selection and that's just to get an idea of the direction the character is going.

Tell you what.  If you can get the bare bones of a concept up by Friday I'll give you an extra day to flesh it out before I make the final selection.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Please Hammer don't hurt 'em*

Yeah - put Hammer to Alternate Status...

When you guys get started could someone please kill something for me?   

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> *ByteRynn:*
> Another excellent submission.  Would you guys stop it?  Isn't my decision hard enough already?



Two games is out of the question?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm thinking that I should really bow out of this game as well. Sorry if this is inconvenient,  or maybe "you're welcome" if it helps clarify the decision-making process. Everyone else, great characters and have a lot of fun ok?


----------



## Pebele (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Two games is out of the question?



If not, maybe someone else will run a similar game, definitely no shortage of quality characters here. I don't envy Urko's job of selecting from all of the submissions. It's hard to pick when everyone is really good.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Updated character sheet with a Notes section to explain his current interest with the Nightsong Guild and how it relates to his character.

Um, I don't explain everything about the Guild, so it still might be useful to read the PrCs and the organization description in the back of the Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Pebele said:
			
		

> If not, maybe someone else will run a similar game, definitely no shortage of quality characters here. I don't envy Urko's job of selecting from all of the submissions. It's hard to pick when everyone is really good.



Lately there has been much more demand for new games and not enough supply, so that's another problem.  Maybe one of the interested players here will be inspired by the characters and run another game?  Well, maybe not.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Lately there has been much more demand for new games and not enough supply, so that's another problem.  Maybe one of the interested players here will be inspired by the characters and run another game?  Well, maybe not.




That'd be pretty nifty. Maybe someone has experience as a dm that would want to step up?


----------



## doghead (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> That'd be pretty nifty. Maybe someone has experience as a dm that would want to step up?




I did give the idea some serious consideration. But my own two games have started up again and I need to do much better there. A few of the other games that I'm in as a player are fairly involved, and running hot as well. And there is a game I had to drop out of a long time ago that has opened again for recruiting. I've always had a hankering to get back in on that one if it was possible. I don't think I can give another game the time it needs to be able to DM it properly. 

Does anyone have a spare _hour or two in the day_ I could borrow?

Which leads me, sadly, to the realisation that Urko would be doing me a kindness by not selecting 'he has no name'.

*sigh*


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay, here's another character submission for you.

Name: Khirunn
Gender: Male
Race: Shifter
Class: Monk 4
Alignment: Lawful Neutral

Str 10 – (2 pts)
Dex 18 – (8 pts)
Con 12 -- (4 pts)
Int 10 -- (4 pts)
Wis 16 -- (10 pts)
Cha 6 -- (0 pts)

Hit Points 31
Action Points 7
AC 17, Touch 17, Flat 13
Init +4
BAB +3, Grap +7
Speed 40 ft (base 30 ft, load 0/33, no armor)
Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +7

+7 melee, unarmed, 1d8, 20/x2
+5/+5 melee, flurry of blows, 1d8, 20/x2

Medium, 5'7" tall, 136 lbs, 30 yrs old
Long black hair, Orange eyes, Dark tan skin

Speaks Common

Hide +7 (3 ranks, +4 Dex)
Knowledge (religion) +7 (7 ranks, +0 Int)
Listen +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis)
Move Silently +7 (3 ranks, +4 Dex)
Spot +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis)
Tumble +11 (7 ranks, +4 Dex)

Feats
-Improved Unarmed Strike (Monk 1st level)
-Improved Grapple (1st level, +4 on grapple checks, don’t provoke AoO)
-Stunning Fist (Monk 1st level, 4/day)
-Combat Reflexes (4 extra AoO’s)
-Weapon Finesse

Shifter Traits
-Shapechanger subtype
-+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
-Shifting – 4 rounds 1/day – Longstride (+2 Dex, +10 land speed)
-Low-light vision
-+2 racial bonus to Balance, Climb, Jump
-Favored class (ranger)

Monk Abilities
-Flurry of blows
-Evasion
-Still mind (+2 on saves vs enchantment spells and effects)
-Ki strike (magic)
-Slow fall 20 ft

Background
Khirunn was born in the wilds of the Eldeen Reaches in the small village of Havenglen. He was raised by his parents, Tyressa and Malicho, to embrace nature and the shifters’ connection to it. But Khirunn was a curious child. He heard the tales from the outside lands, spending a lot of time in nearby Varna. Tyressa and Malicho were both devoted members of the Wardens of the Wood and grew increasingly unsettled by Khirunn’s interest in the ways of the rest of the world. His parents tried to keep him from straying by explaining the difficulties of life a as a shifter and told him of the Church of the Silver Flame. But Khirunn’s curiosity would not be stifled. He wanted to learn more of the story behind the persecution of his kind rather than to hide in a forest from it. His parents warned him of the chaos brought to the Eldeen Reaches by those who came to visit. But where his parents saw chaos, he saw order. The rules of business and trade, and the relationship between employer and employee. He also saw the power of the arcane, such as torches that never went out and gave no heat (something that always fascinated him – someone had truly harnessed fire.)

As time passed, Khirunn’s curiosity led him to hold significant philosophical differences with his parents. Conversations often led to heated arguments. Khirunn had come to believe that the way of the shifter should be to work to find a balance between the beast within and the civilization around them. Tyressa would always plead to him to realize that the shifter belonged to the wilds and could not survive with those who didn’t understand. Khirunn would argue that the fault lied on the shifter for not trying to help the rest of the world understand. He felt that the shifter was too engrossed in their bestial nature to see the world around them and that this was the ultimate cause of the differences between the shifter and the rest of civilization. Malicho would hotly debate that to deny the wild nature within was to turn one’s back on his kind. These arguments always led to Khirunn storming out, calling his father all sorts of names, and even once calling him a misguided wererat halfbreed (a slur generally recognized as the worst insult one can say to a shifter). 

A few years later, Khirunn’s parents took a drastic step that ultimately backfired. In an attempt to cease Khirunn’s jaunts to Varna, Tyressa and Malicho announced that, with the birth of their second son, they would move to the shifter village of Wolf’s Paw. Khirunn was outraged and saw their plans for what they were. He saw no way to reconcile his differences with his parents at this point. That night, he said goodbye to his newborn brother, Hunthar, and snuck away in the darkness. 

Khirunn moved to Varna to start life anew. For a few months, he chose to lay low to avoid the chance that his parents would find him; he was sure they would know where to look. Then he started to look for work that would bring him closer to interacting with the various travelers and merchants that came in and out of Varna. Khirunn struggled at first, but eventually found his way in his new world. But everything changed for him again when he met the human, Dornan. Khirunn discovered that Dornan was a monk. Having never seen a monk before, Khirunn’s curiosity instantly attracted him to this new person. Dornan was intrigued by the young shifter’s interest and began to explain to him the way of the monk. Explanation led to a few months of training. A few months of training led Khirunn to discover his path as a monk. Khirunn embraced the way of the monk because he felt it gave him the internal balance he needed to be at peace with himself. Khirunn never denied his wild and natural nature, rather he always felt it needed to be tempered with self control. In this way, he felt, a shifter could easily interact with the rest of civilization. The path of the monk gave him the tools he needed to control the beast that stirred within. Dornan also explained the Sovereign Host to Khirunn, and eventually, Khirunn pledged himself to the Host, forever leaving behind his parents’ ways of worshiping nature itself. 

_Attempting to build a character hook here: Harvey let me know if this works for you_
After a time, Khirunn decided that he needed to take the next step in his life and move beyond Varna. As fate would have it, he met an interesting woman the same day he had resolved to leave. She was an attractive human with hair that looked as if on fire. She also had a large scar on her face. She seemed to Khirunn to be someone who perhaps had a dual nature much like he - to both present oneself in a way standard to civilization and also show the more unrefined aspect of her being (by now, Khirunn was well aware any scar could be removed with the appropriate application of magic). When he caught wind of her plans to start anew in Q'barra, he jumped at the opportunity to accompany her.

Since arriving at Q'barra, Khirunn has found it to be not exactly the utopia he dreamed it to be. The ideals behind New Galifar certainly strike a chord within him, but the place itself has turned out to be far rougher and far less civilized than he had hoped. On the other hand, his monk training and bestial nature have given him just the bit of edge needed to avoid being forgotten in the jungles. Khirunn came to Q'barra with little to no coin and is now just starting to find his way financially, taking occasional jobs as a guard. 

Personality
Khirunn is an individual in constant struggle. More than anything, he seeks order in his life. He knows that he will never be completely rid of his bestial nature, but he works to keep it in check as much as possible. Therefore, Khirunn is often very reserved and close-mouthed. Unless he knows someone particularly well, he errs on the side of silence whenever possible. The only large exception to this is when he feels he needs to defend or extol his beliefs or philosophies. In such instances, Khirunn becomes exceptionally animated and quite belligerent. In combat, Khirunn has learned to “let loose” a bit to augment his monastic combat training. This often makes him a fearsome and brutal combatant that strikes with the frightening swiftness of the great cat of which he bears resemblance.

Appearance
Khirunn is of average build for his race. He wears his hair long but tied neatly in a pony tail. His hair is black, except for two streaks of white that give his hair a striped look. Khirunn shares the typical shifter features with the rest of his race but his eyes are a bit more catlike than most. When shifting, Khirunn’s catlike features become more pronounced and stripes can be noticed in the hair on the rest of his body. Khirunn wears a simple tunic and loose pants.

::Spoiler content not complete::
[sblock]Armor (worn, ??wt) ??gp optional
Robe (worn, ??wt) ??gp optionally continue for each item below
Outfitname (worn, ??wt)

Medium Weapon or item (belt left, ??wt) 
Medium Weapon or item (belt right, ??wt)
Tiny Weapon or item (belt front, ??wt) 
Tiny Weapon or item (belt rear, ??wt) 
Other items attached to belt (location, ??wt) 

Bow or Crossbow (left shoulder, ??wt) 
Quiver or Javelin Tube (right shoulder, ??wt)
Backpack (center back, ??wt)
Bedroll (below backpack, ??wt) 
Other items worn on back or shoulders (location, ??wt)

Headband, Hat, Helmet (head, ??wt)
Lenses or Goggles (eyes, ??wt)
Cloak, Cape, or Mantle (worn, ??wt)
Vest, Vestment, or Shirt (worn, ??wt)
Ring (left ??th finger, -wt) 
Ring (right ??th finger, -wt) 
Amulet, Brooch, Medallion, or Necklace (worn, ??wt)
Belt (worn, ??wt)
Gloves or Gauntlets (hands, ??wt) 
Bracers or Bracelets (wrists, ??wt)
Boots or Slippers (feet, ??wt)
Other minor accessories (location, ??wt)

Waterskin- water (backpack, ??wt) 
5 Torches (backpack, ??wt) 
Flint & Steel (backpack, ??wt)
Trail Rations- 1 days (backpack, ??wt)
Other backpack contents (backpack, ??wt)

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Remove any items from this sample list that the character doesn't have. Keep a blank line between the seperate categories (main clothing, belt things, shoulders/back, accessories worn, jewelry, backpack contents, pouch contents) to help organize the character.

The equipment listed should show where everything is usually carried during "hands-free" situations, such as when sitting in the tavern drinking an ale, or climbing up a rope in a dungeon, or carrying your unconscious companion's body back to town to be healed. Even though the character may typically carry certain equipment in his hands, writing your character sheet like this will help visualize where everything goes during any hands-free situations that come up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a spare _hour or two in the day_ I could borrow?



Sure thing.  I have some while I'm trying to sleep -- it's not like it seem to help me anyway.


----------



## Urko (Apr 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Two games is out of the question?





			
				Pebele said:
			
		

> If not, maybe someone else will run a similar game, definitely no shortage of quality characters here.



Excellent idea, if someone else wants to step up to bat.  Of course, then I would want to submit a character, too.

*Jdvn1:*
Character update noted.  I gather you're envisioning the Guild as more of an adventurer/troubleshooting organization than criminal (or am I just reading in my own interpretation)?  Interesting possibility, although it does step on a few Houses' toes (Phiarlan and Thuranni mainly; Tharashk, Medani, and Deneith to a lesser degree), which could lead to even more interesting possibiliteis.

*James Heard:*
 I'm sorry to see you drop out - Van seemed like a fun character.

*tyrlann:*
Khirunn is a nice departure from the "typical" shifter.  Well done!


----------



## Urko (Apr 14, 2005)

*tick tock tick tock...*

This is the heads up that we entering the last 24 hours of submissions.  silentspace, if you can get something up in that time, I'll give you the extension I mentioned above.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> *Jdvn1:*
> Character update noted.  I gather you're envisioning the Guild as more of an adventurer/troubleshooting organization than criminal (or am I just reading in my own interpretation)?  Interesting possibility, although it does step on a few Houses' toes (Phiarlan and Thuranni mainly; Tharashk, Medani, and Deneith to a lesser degree), which could lead to even more interesting possibiliteis.



I'm not _entirely_ what you mean by "adventurer/troubleshooting," but I _think_ you're on the right track for what I'm envisioning.  Nothing in the Nightsong Guild descriptions make the Guild criminal (IMO), so maybe I'm taking a broad view about it.  Members of the Nightsong Guild _could_ be criminal, but I see the guild as more Neutral in that regard.  They probably have their own agenda (or various members/chapters have their own agendas) and they do favors/call favors for people.  This naturally involves stepping on some toes, but also sometimes helping/working with the people whose toes they're stepping on.

At least, that's how they might work politically.  Individually, the Guild members are seen as loyal experts in their respective fields that work together for their common good (which may or may not be selfish).  They do what has to be done and they do it well.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll drop out. I was pretty excited to play a goblinoid or orc, but I just don't see it happening. Good luck with the game!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Pressure mounts as the last 15 hours rolls around...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 15, 2005)

I...um...changed my submission.  To say the least.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

He looks kind of cool.  What did he use to be?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 15, 2005)

A warforged Fighter/Artificer


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Eff Flat*
Male Warforged Bard 4th lvl
True Neutral

Str 10 –- (2 pts)
Dex 14 –- (6 pts)
Con 12 -- (2 pts, +2 race)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 10 -- (4 pts, -2 race)
Cha 14 -- (8 pts, -2 race, +1 level)

Hit Points 25
Action Points 7
AC 12, Touch 12, Flat 10
Init +2
BAB +3, Grap +3
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, light armor)
Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +4

+4 Melee, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2
+6 Ranged, dagger flute, 1d4, 19-20/x2, 10'r

Medium, 6'6" tall, 302 wt, 4 yrs old
No hair, silver eyes, copper skin

Speaks common

+9  Bluff (7)
+11 Craft: weaponsmithing (7)
+11 Craft: metal working (7)
+9  Diplomacy (7)
+9  Knowledge: Musical Instruments (7)
+10 Listen (7)
+12 Perform: dagger flutes (7)
+0  Spot (0)
+9  Use Magic Device (7)

Feats
-Skill Focus (listen)
-Skill Focus (perform: dagger flutes)

Warforged Traits
-Living Constuct Subtype (Ex)
-Composite Plating; +2 AC bonus; 5% arcane spell falure
-Light Fortification (Ex)
-Natural Weapon; slam 1d4 damage

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music 4/day
-Bardic Knowledge +6
-Countersong
-Fascinate
-Inspire Courage +1
-Inspire Competence

Spells Per Day 3|3/1
0th- Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Light, Message, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument
1st- Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Sleep
2nd- Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person


*Background*
From the time of making, Eff Flat had been listening. He was instantly fascinated by the tonal qualities of metal striking metal. Also the sound the metal makes as it moves through the air. Throughout his short duty as a warrior in the warforged armies, he would try to pick out notes that were being played as steel struck steel and steel moved through the air. He even got frustrated when certain weapons changed in pitch as they got older. He vowed a secret covenant with himself to learn more when he could.

When the wars at last ended he decided to search out the knowledge he needed to create instruments and to play these creations. But, since he had only known war, metal and weapons were his natural canvas. With a slightly twisted idea of how music was created he began to fashion his own musical instruments. Instruments, not only of war, but of music as well.

His first creations were of little use either in battle or on the tavern stage. So he decided to study texts devoted to the subject. These books were few and far between, but he continued to learn as he went from library to library in search of this knowledge. His natural ability to go without sleep made it much easier to study at late hours. At last he had learned enough to try more experiments. To fund his work he learned to perform for others.

It has taken him much studying and many hours of practicing, but Eff Flat has finally created his masterpiece. Or more correctly twenty-five of them. He calls them dagger flutes.

He has been traveling from tavern to tavern playing his unique intruments. While he has gotten quite good at it, he has found that the response hasn't been like he had hoped. It is especially difficult in those taverns that have 'no weapons' rules.


*Personality*
Eff Flat seems very friendly and is always looking for his next gig. he is known to try anything in order to play a tune or two on his dagger flutes.


*Appearance*
Eff Flat has a body made of copper. He generally found wearing traveling clothes and has a bandolier across his front with many daggers in it.


Traveler's Outfit (worn, 5wt)

25 MW MW Dagger Flutes* (bandolier, 25wt)
Spell Component Pouch (belt, 2wt)

Backpack (center back, 2wt)
Bandolier (right shoulder & left side, 2wt)

MW Artisan's Tools: Weaponsmithing (backpack, 5wt) 
MW Artisan's Tools: metal working (backpack, 5wt) 

Coins- 4gp, 7sp, 14cp (backpack, 0.5wt)

* Masterwork Masterwork Dagger Flute: It is both a masterwork weapon and a masterwork instrument. Cost: 402 gp (302 gp masterwork dagger + 100 gp masterwork instrument; materials cost to craft: 134 gp). They function as daggers that are tuned to a specific note. They can be played for their musical quality. Also when thrown they make a faint sound of their specific note as they travel through the air. Notes: High C, High B, High C#, High A, High G#, High G, High F#, High F, High E, High D#, High D, High C#, Middle C, Low B, Low C#, Low A, Low G#, Low G, Low F#, Low F, Low E, Low D#, Low D, Low C#, & Low C.


----------



## Urko (Apr 15, 2005)

Ding ding ding ding ding!  Time's up!  Wow, Tailspinner, you made it in just under the wire!  

Now comes the part where I curse all of you for coming up with such excellent submissions.   I was hoping at least a couple would suck so I could clearly see who to cut.  As it is, I will need to spend a little time looking at different possible party configurations.  I should be able to post the final selections later this evening -- around 7pm CST.

Here's a summary of the contenders:

*James Heard:* _(withdrew)_
*Yeoman:* Xavier Veris (NG Male Human Scout 4) Cyran sniper wrestling with personal demons
*Harvey:* Erin (CN Female Human Art 4) Angry Cannith excoriate and displaced Cyran
*Pebele:* Sanae Jarnel (LG Female Human Pal 4) Repentant templar of the Silver Flame
*doghead:* He Has No Name (N Male Personality Warforged PsyWar 4)  Wandering former servant of kalashtar
*Jdvn1:* Enalet Mirthaliel (NG Male Elf Ftr 2/Rog 2)  Young scion of noble family fallen on hard times
*ValenarJaeldira:* Dargin Crow Speaker (CG Male Halfling Spirit Shaman 4) Talenta spriitualist following a vision quest
*FreeXenon* _(withdrew - keep as alternate)_
*ByteRynn:* Sharaes Palaes (NG Male Elf Brd 2/Ftr 2) Valenar seeking attonment for his clan leader's crimes
*tyrlaan:* Khirunn (LN Male Shifter Monk) Seeker of order estranged from his family and homeland
*ShaggySpellsword:* Oz (LG Male Changeling Rog 1/Pal 3) Unjustly accused fugitive turned examplar of the Reality Seekers
*Tailspinner:*  Eff Flat (N Male Personality Warforged Bard 4) Copper-skinned warforged with an aural fixation


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> I should be able to post the final selections later this evening -- around 7pm CST.



Does that give us 1 hour or 3 to see the final selection before the upgrade?

In case you didn't know:
Site Notice: Scheduled downtime Saturday 1 AM GMT (Friday, 9 PM EDT) for server upgrades.


----------



## Urko (Apr 15, 2005)

1, if I have my conversion correct (because of DST, I'm at GMT -5 right now).  I may be able to post it earlier.


----------



## Urko (Apr 16, 2005)

First off, let me say that this has been an agonizing decision.  No one got cut because they had a bad character--all decisions were made based on what I thought would be the best party for this adventure.  That said, here's the lineup:


*Yeoman:* Xavier Veris (NG Male Human Scout 4) Cyran sniper wrestling with personal demons
*Harvey:* Erin (CN Female Human Art 4) Angry Cannith excoriate and displaced Cyran
*Pebele:* Sanae Jarnel (LG Female Human Pal 4) Repentant templar of the Silver Flame
*doghead:* He Has No Name (N Male Personality Warforged PsyWar 4) Wandering former servant of kalashtar
*ValenarJaeldira:* Dargin Crow Speaker (CG Male Halfling Spirit Shaman 4) Talenta spriitualist following a vision quest
*ByteRynn:* Sharaes Palaes (NG Male Elf Brd 2/Ftr 2) Valenar seeking attonment for his clan leader's crimes

Congrats to everyone who made it in!  Please post here letting me know if you accept - I'd like to inform our alternates if positions open up.  For the time being, we'll continue to use this thread to finish up characters - post changes in your original post and let me know when you've updated.  Alternates (everyone else) - feel free to complete your character if it isn't already.  I will definitely be drawing on you if our ranks grow thin.

I'll post more later and we can start talking about connections between the various party members.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 16, 2005)

I for one am definitely in. This sounds like a great group! I'd love for us to coordinate backgrounds and the like where possible. It almost looks like Dargin and Sharaes come as a pair, though are the two characters going to meet up in Q'Barra before our campaign starts? As for my backstory, I would love to weave in either Xavier or "He Has No Name" into Erin;s trek to Q'Barra. I think Xavier makes the most sense... what do you say, Yeoman? Even if we weren't allies on the trak to Q'Barra, we could have easily been acquantances once in Newthrone.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 16, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> I for one am definitely in. This sounds like a great group! I'd love for us to coordinate backgrounds and the like where possible. It almost looks like Dargin and Sharaes come as a pair, though are the two characters going to meet up in Q'Barra before our campaign starts? As for my backstory, I would love to weave in either Xavier or "He Has No Name" into Erin;s trek to Q'Barra. I think Xavier makes the most sense... what do you say, Yeoman? Even if we weren't allies on the trak to Q'Barra, we could have easily been acquantances once in Newthrone.



Sounds good to me. Xavier's been here for a little while so we definitely could have travelled together with Cyran refugees to Newthrone earlier, and met that way. So I am definitely in. This is one good looking group.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm definitely in as well.

Sanae has only  been in Q'barra for a short time, but it's certainly possible that she'd have met at least one of the other adventurers and gotten to know them. If anyone would like to coordinate some with me, I'm open to just about any possibility.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 16, 2005)

OK, so Erin and Xavier knew each other from the refugee exodus to Q'Barra. I'm sure they've helped each other along the way and remained in touch in Q'Barra. After Erin learned of her excoriation (am I still going with that Urko? You had mentioned the possibility of not using that part of the story, though I don't think I got a definitive "no" on it), she decided, after a small period of self-loathing, to work some jobs alongside her old Cyran allies. This could also include Xavier, possibly along some of his escort jobs. If Urko approves, I like the idea that Erin had a "base" (such that it is) that she would have used for her craft, but it is now abandond when her other Cyran refugee friends left. Yeoman, what do you think of this: these people were also Xavier's friends, and the reason for the other refugees leaving Cyre could tie in to the reason for Xavier's failed suicide attempt. One of the reasons Erin stayed might be to look after Xavier. It would fit into her personality history: she was very cold and aloof before Cyre's destruction, but the shock of the mourning has thrown her the other way so that now, out of guilt from before, she has developed an attachment to her former Cyran allies.

For Sanae, I am still thinking about an event that would have brought her and Erin together, but I think that the dynamic makes a great deal of sense. Erin is emotionally unstable, and would be searching for a role model from an emotional stability POV, something that Sanae would appreciate. Sanae might see in Erin a way for redemption for the feelings of vengeance she felt as a child. The two have in common their being touched by higher powers: Sanae by the Silver Flame and Erin by the Dragonic Prophecy. Also, Sanae would be albe to sense Erin has a desire to do good, and wants to guide her down the right path... a path that might eventually change her alignment to "good" and bring her into the fold of the Church of the Silver Flame.

Sorry if I may seem presumptuous to work on other characters' histories, but this is the part I really like about character creation: fleshing out the personalities, motivations, and history of the party (and it's why I jumped at the chance of joining this PbP)


----------



## Pebele (Apr 16, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> For Sanae, I am still thinking about an event that would have brought her and Erin together, but I think that the dynamic makes a great deal of sense. Erin is emotionally unstable, and would be searching for a role model from an emotional stability POV, something that Sanae would appreciate. Sanae might see in Erin a way for redemption for the feelings of vengeance she felt as a child. The two have in common their being touched by higher powers: Sanae by the Silver Flame and Erin by the Dragonic Prophecy. Also, Sanae would be albe to sense Erin has a desire to do good, and wants to guide her down the right path... a path that might eventually change her alignment to "good" and bring her into the fold of the Church of the Silver Flame.
> 
> Sorry if I may seem presumptuous to work on other characters' histories, but this is the part I really like about character creation: fleshing out the personalities, motivations, and history of the party (and it's why I jumped at the chance of joining this PbP)




I'll try to think of an event as well, but I think that it does make good sense for them to have connected and started some sort of friendship. Sanae is in a rather awkward position right now, being the last of her expidition and stuck in a place with no way out, so I would imagine that she'd be going out of her way to assist people in whatever way possible. She would want to continue her work for the Church no matter what, so she would definitely be interested in taking someone under her wing, so to speak.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 17, 2005)

Another possible tie-in Connecting Shar and Dargin with the rest of the group could be Erin, in her search for emotional stability, having been given (weather she asked for it or not) sage advice from Dargin.  Dargin could even, in his time in Q'barra, have given advice at one point or another to all of the other PCs.  That's how I see Dargin, while yes, he's fundementally nuts, if you look behind the insanity there is wisdom...or something close to it.

Honored to be in!

(PS. I'd like to thank my roomate, ShaggySpellsword for helping write my history...I had the ideas, but he's the English Teacher!)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 17, 2005)

Very cool idea, ValenarJaeldira. I had been trying to wrestle with how Erin would tie into Shar and Dargin, and never thought of the wisdom angle. Maybe there was a job that Erin, Xavier, and possibly even He Has No Name all went on together. During it, they might have needed some expertise that Dargon could provide... and with the job-specific advice, Erin (and possibly the group) also benefitted from advice of a more personal nature. Then, afterwards, they paid a second visit, and all hit it off. This "job" (or event, or something) could also be how the group met Sanae... 

Hmmm... the wheels are spinning...


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

The one tie in I would like to make for 'he has no name' is with those in the exodus from Cyre. Its wouldn't be a close tie, 'he has no name' would at best, have only fairly distant relationships with those around him. 

He feels little need for companionship. He feels no need to open up. Indeed, it would be doubtful if he understood what was ment if he was asked to do so. Among the kalashtar he was a tool. If asked to do something, he did it. If asked to wait, he waited. For the warforged, time is something that passes. There is no sense that it is something that runs out. He can afford to wait for answers. There is no pressing need to achieve things before it is too late.

He has over the years in Q'barra done work here and there on occassion. But when not otherwise occupied, he likes to sit where he can see the harbour. He can watch it for hours, days even. Slowly, something (he thinks of it as curiousity) has grown in him, and of late, he has on occasion sought out the company of those he knows from the exodus. He says little. He helps out with whatever they are doing if needed. He leaves. But it seems that he lingers a little longer with each visit.

I am not really sure myself where this is going. Hopefully, through the course of the game however, he will ... develop.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 17, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> He has over the years in Q'barra done work here and there on occassion. But when not otherwise occupied, he likes to sit where he can see the harbour. He can watch it for hours, days even. Slowly, something (he thinks of it as curiousity) has grown in him, and of late, he has on occasion sought out the company of those he knows from the exodus. He says little. He helps out with whatever they are doing if needed. He leaves. But it seems that he lingers a little longer with each visit.
> 
> I am not really sure myself where this is going. Hopefully, through the course of the game however, he will ... develop.




Very cool. I like the idea of the lone warforged who simply stands and stares at the ocean. Maybe he stops by to visit Erin when he needs "routine maintenance" or repair, but not for "social visits". If he knows her from the exodus, then he would know her skills as an artificer.


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

Erin is the one I imagine he would have spent the most time with. While he can repair himself to some degree, he appreciates the craftmanship and attention to detail she brings to the work as an artificer. Or is it just the attention itself?


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 17, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> OK, so Erin and Xavier knew each other from the refugee exodus to Q'Barra. I'm sure they've helped each other along the way and remained in touch in Q'Barra. After Erin learned of her excoriation (am I still going with that Urko? You had mentioned the possibility of not using that part of the story, though I don't think I got a definitive "no" on it), she decided, after a small period of self-loathing, to work some jobs alongside her old Cyran allies. This could also include Xavier, possibly along some of his escort jobs. If Urko approves, I like the idea that Erin had a "base" (such that it is) that she would have used for her craft, but it is now abandond when her other Cyran refugee friends left. Yeoman, what do you think of this: these people were also Xavier's friends, and the reason for the other refugees leaving Cyre could tie in to the reason for Xavier's failed suicide attempt. One of the reasons Erin stayed might be to look after Xavier. It would fit into her personality history: she was very cold and aloof before Cyre's destruction, but the shock of the mourning has thrown her the other way so that now, out of guilt from before, she has developed an attachment to her former Cyran allies.




I like the idea of Erin and Xavier having been part of the same exodus, and them keeping in touch in Q'barra. I was thinking that Erin could be the person that Xavier is closest to, and that over time he has opened up a great deal to her; she knows about his scar and about the ring he wears around his neck. Given Xavier's personality, even though Erin is close to him, he still keeps her at arms length, which is much closer than he allows anyone else. I imagine him as being afraid of forming close bonds, but at the same time wanting desperately to be close to someone. Does that make sense?

Has it been decided how Sanae will fit in with Erin and Xavier? I have some ideas for Xavier and Sanae, but it will depend on Pebele and Sanae and Erin's story, too. It seems that Erin is going to be the catalyst of all the characters meeting, but we still need to work out how the other characters will meet each other.


----------



## ByteRynn (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm really looking foward to this!  

I like all of the ideas being thrown around here.  Shar will likely feel like a bit of an outsider...the new guy in Newthrone.  I would be fine with Shar coming into town shortly before the game starts.  How would Dagrin react to seeing Shar again?

If Shar is in town longer, he could have easily been up for adventuring with some of the other PCs.


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2005)

I haven't been able to catch up with all the backgrounds, but reading what Yeoman said above, (Xavier is Yeoman's character right?), I thought maybe 'he has no name' might find himself spending time with Xavier. They are both reserved. While Xavier is a tormented soul, and 'he has no name' is not, they both seem similar in a way, distanced from others by who they are.

thotd


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 18, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to catch up with all the backgrounds, but reading what Yeoman said above, (Xavier is Yeoman's character right?), I thought maybe 'he has no name' might find himself spending time with Xavier. They are both reserved. While Xavier is a tormented soul, and 'he has no name' is not, they both seem similar in a way, distanced from others by who they are.
> 
> thotd




Yes, Xavier is my character. I think that you might be right about 'he has no name' and Xavier, Xavier would likely welcome the company of someone who wouldn't care to pry in to his past or his emotions, someone who would instead focus on common interests or ways to pass the time.

Also, I had thought about Xavier having a "debt" to pay to the Warforged, as they twice saved his life during the war; one at the expense of itself. It would work well for him to find a companion in another Warforged, one that would not be bound to him by duty. 

They could have met thorugh Erin, or perhaps while both contemplated the sea?


----------



## Urko (Apr 18, 2005)

I see everyone has checked in and your interconnections are developing nicely. I can't wait to get this campaign started! If I may summarize what you've got so far:

Xavier, Erin, and He Has No Name (or does he, Erin?) traveled together to Q'Barra with a group of Cyran refugees after the Mourning and still see each other from time to time.

Sanae came to Q'Barra with an expedition that she is the only survivor of and currently is at somewhat of a loss about what to do. Some event may have brought her and Erin (and possibly Xavier) together at some point. 

Dargin and Sharaes share an unfortunate connection in their past. Dargin came to Q'Barra following his own private visions and Sharaes came to Q'Barra specifically to find Dargin. Dargin may have met the others, perhaps in the capacity of spiritual advisor, while Shar is a newcomer to town.

My own suggestions/observations/interjections:  
My idea for the opening hook was that each of you is responding to a somewhat vague advertisement in the _Adder Bay Times_, so it's ok if not all of you have met before as long as there are at least some connections. In particular, I'm really taken with the desperation of Sanae's plight - that she is stuck far from home without money or friends. What else would drive a proud Paladin of the Silver Flame to mercenary work? Feel free to continue figuring on connections if you want, but I think this works fine.

The only modification I would like to make to Erin's background is that, as far as she has been able to determine, her excoriation was not part of a universal exiling of all Cyre members (which would be a pretty risky move on Merrix's part). She seems to have been singled out, for reasons that are unknown to her (do I smell future plot hook?). Which is a pretty good reason to be hurt and angry...

Xavier, Erin, and He Has No Name seem nicely intertwined - well done.

I'll be very curious to see how Dargin and Sharaes interact. Have they run into each other already or will the job interview be the first time they've seen each other since the tragedy in Dargin's village? The latter could add a lot of interesting tension to the adventure's beginning.

That leaves the question of how Dargin and Shar (or, more likely, just Dargin if Shar has only recently arrived) fit in. One suggestion: Dargin is kind of out there - maybe he's often seen wandering the streets talking to his invisible grandfather or delivering sermons to passersby. He could be of those colorful street characters that everyone in a community recognizes, even if they don't know him personally (we've had a number of them in my real life town). That kind of impression could also put an interesting spin on the initial meeting with the others.

As I said, these are only my suggestions, not commandments. Let's mull over and finalize the connections for another day or so and then I'll start the in character thread.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 19, 2005)

Urko said:
			
		

> Xavier, Erin, and He Has No Name (or does he, Erin?) traveled together to Q'Barra with a group of Cyran refugees after the Mourning and still see each other from time to time.




I for one, as a player, love the fact that He Has No Name has no name  I don't think Erin would suggest one, but would encourage him to come up with a name when the time is right. As a player, I would love for his name to come out thru the PbP as part of his evolution.



			
				Urko said:
			
		

> The only modification I would like to make to Erin's background is that, as far as she has been able to determine, her excoriation was not part of a universal exiling of all Cyre members (which would be a pretty risky move on Merrix's part). She seems to have been singled out, for reasons that are unknown to her (do I smell future plot hook?). Which is a pretty good reason to be hurt and angry...




Ah, I like this even better! I'm a big fan of having secrets in a PC's life that even the PC doesn't know about... it lends itself to nice character twists. Erin's fate (or should I say history) is in your hands, Urko...

And I like the idea of a certain degree of friendship (is that even the right word?) between Erin, Xavier, and He Has No Name. Though, for clarification, Xavier would definitely be aware of Erin's excoriation... because I can see this really gnawing away at Erin. She may or may not have told He Has No Name... she would probably not have mentioned it to him simply because she knew he would not understand it, but she might have mentioned it in passing. She doesn't really keep it a secret... she's sort of indignant about it.

I must say, I'm really liking how this party is pulling together. Yeoman, you mentioned earlier about thoughts on how Sanae and Xavier fit together... could this be a way to draw Sanae into the first adventure, or shall we simply let the newspaper article do the job


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> I for one, as a player, love the fact that He Has No Name has no name  I don't think Erin would suggest one, but would encourage him to come up with a name when the time is right. As a player, I would love for his name to come out thru the PbP as part of his evolution.




I'm happy with this. I even venture to say that Erin suspects that 'he has no name' plays up his failure to understand the need for a name, as if it was some form of private joke. 'he has no name' would, of course, give you that blank 'I do not understand what you are talking about' look he does, given his expressionless features, quite well.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> ... I'm a big fan of having secrets in a PC's life that even the PC doesn't know about... it lends itself to nice character twists. ...




Seconded.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> ... Though, for clarification, Xavier would definitely be aware of Erin's excoriation... because I can see this really gnawing away at Erin. She may or may not have told He Has No Name... she would probably not have mentioned it to him simply because she knew he would not understand it, but she might have mentioned it in passing. She doesn't really keep it a secret... she's sort of indignant about it.




Erin would be right here. 'he has no name' would really have difficulty grasping what this means. He has never belonged to anything, so would have no way of knowing how it hurts to be excluded.

I wonder if would be more interesting if Sharaes has not, at this point, mentioned his reason for coming to Q'Barra. It seems not unreasonable to think Sharaes would wish to test the waters before confessing his purpose.

I once played a character that had taken an oath to protect another character, but the other character was not aware of it. It was fun for me, and I was working towards the point where the penny would drop for the other character. I suspect that that would have been a interesting scene. Unfortunately the game didn't go on that long.

thotd.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 19, 2005)

I would be more than happy if Dagrin didn't recognize Sharaes, (Valenar do wear ceremonial masks afterall) and Sharaes waited to see if Dagrin has a problem or not.

It might also be cool if the long ago ancestors of Dagrin and Sharaes interacted...if Dargin's "Grandfather" shows up in the stories of Shar's patron ancestor.  That's all behind-the scenes DM stuff though.  I'll just shut up and play.


----------



## Urko (Apr 19, 2005)

The Game Thread is up!  You can find it here.  

I wanted to establish a couple conventions/guidelines. Probably old hat to most of you, but it never hurts to be on the same page.

Most prose in your entries should be in regular text.
Anything your character says should be "in quotes and some bright color, like blue".   If you want to have a personal color for your dialog, stake your claim in your first entry in the in-character thread.  _Private thoughts should be in italics_
All out of character text, including game mechanics of what you're doing, should be in silver text.
 Show rolls like this:
 To Hit (or Skill Check, or Whatever):  Die Roll (linked to whatever online die roller you used) + Modifiers = Total

It would be great if everyone could post as close to once a day as you can. I understand that real life gets in the way, though, so no biggie if you don't always make it. If you're going to be gone for more than a couple days, though, please let me know. Probably it would be easiest to post it in the game thread (in OOC silver text, of course).

Feel free to continue discussing your past associations and connections here, if you want.  Otherwise, adventure awaits...


----------



## Pebele (Apr 19, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeoman, you mentioned earlier about thoughts on how Sanae and Xavier fit together... could this be a way to draw Sanae into the first adventure, or shall we simply let the newspaper article do the job




I like the thought of Xavier sort of pulling Sanae in. I don't see her as the type who would decide to do mercenary work of her own accord, so I think that perhaps Xavier gently encouraging her to join with him would work well.

I'm excited to get this going, this looks like a great group to play with.


----------



## doghead (Apr 20, 2005)

Urko

I use the Stealth syle sheet. What visible in one style can be hard to see in another. I'm going to stick with black* text if that is OK, with "talking marks for speach", _italics for thoughts_ and ooc: ooc stuff in size=1.

* Er, I think that that is yellow or something for those of you in Default. I don't really know. For a long while I set the browser to black text and white background for all web pages. You would be surprised how many pages looked better that way.


----------



## Urko (Apr 20, 2005)

Whatever works for you - as long as we can tell what's going on.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

Urko,

'he has no name' has a dog. It was mostly just a whim. I had in mind that the animal had just kinda attached itself to the warforged at some point, and stuck around. 'he has no name' has no ranks in Handle Animal. To date, I imagine the warforged has just accepted the hound, and rather left it at that.

The question is, how do you want to play it from here? Do you want me to run the animal? Do you want to? Or would you rather just leave it in the city.

thotd


----------



## Urko (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, the dog caught me by surprise when you first (very casually) mentioned it; I had overlooked it in your list of possessions.  Why don't you go ahead and play it?  I'll only step in if there's a plot reason to do so.  There's a kennel in the hotel or you can bring it up to the suite.  Go ahead and give us some in-character description of the dog and 'he has no name's interactions with it.


----------



## doghead (May 2, 2005)

Works for me.

I get some stats up for you to check.

thotd.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Eff Flat until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*The Dog of War*

There is nothing for a war dog, so this is the riding dog (from the SRD).
[bq]DOG, RIDING
Medium Animal 

Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (17 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1* 
Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
Environment: Temperate plains Organization: 
Solitary or pack (5–12) 
Challenge Rating: 1 
Advancement: — 
Level Adjustment: —

Combat: If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do (see the Wolf entry). 

Skills: Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks.

*Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.[/bq]


----------



## Urko (May 6, 2005)

Those dog stats look fine.  The only change is to to go ahead and apply the HP formula, which results in 17 HP total.


----------



## Harvey (May 18, 2005)

Hey Urko, the comments that we made (Posts #115 to #118) were all made after Aldinis left our room. Right, all? Just wanted to make sure that some of Erin's conjecture was done out of earshot of Aldinis.

In the meantime, can I assume we are sleeping when HHNN and Borden arrive at the hotel?


----------



## Urko (May 19, 2005)

That was my assumption - I thought of her little post script afterward and figured it wouldn't impact on your earlier-but-actually-later conversation.


----------



## Harvey (May 20, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Urko (May 23, 2005)

Understood - even being away for a couple days can set one back.  I'll NPC you until your return - see you soon, I hope.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Eff Flat until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

Apologies for the absense of late, been a little under the weather. Hopefully I will be back on my feet by the end of the week-ish.


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry Urko, my mistake. I knew I something was not fitting togther, it just took me a while to put it together. By the time I had, I had forgotten that the soldiers were also Riedan. I'm assuming that hhnn would not have been quite so ... uninformed.

Off to do a little more reading.

thotd.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,
Apologies for the recent absense, but I have been quite under the weather. But I am back now, so off to post IC…


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Eff Flat until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Urko, just a weird question, but what happens if one of us dies?


----------



## Urko (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, if the Prophecy says you're going to do something and one of you dies before then, then I guess the paradox destroys the universe!  

Seriously, it would depend on the circumstances. Raising from the dead is very rare, but a possibility. New character is also possible (I have at least one open plot thread in mind that would allow that), or if a player has disappeared, that character's role could be assumed. There's lots of options.

But you guys are pros - surely it won't come to that!


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 26, 2005)

Urko, did we lose some people here? Are we going to move on without them, or are we going to wait for them?


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Apologies again - things got a bit mental. Hopefully they will settle down soonish.

thotd.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Who's Carrying What?*

Hi all,

I am taking the time to update my character sheet off-line, and realized that I'm not really sure who is carrying what from all the stuff we've accumulated over the course of the campaign.

Here is what I have records of so far:

DiCorso’s Fine Liqueurs and Alchemical Marvels:
General Antitoxin x3:*Erin*
Lizard and Toad Antitoxin x3: *Erin*
Cure Light Wounds potion x3: *Erin*
** Note that I posted that Erin just threw these into her backpack. I think we should divvy them out, so that not only one person has them. Who should carry them? I would think that the warforged would not, since they won't be affected by the poisons & cures won't help them as much. And since Borden is a Cleric, I say that Xavier, Erin, and Sanae each get one vial. Thoughts?

The Dockside Combat:
** I finally used this to get a chance to read up on the combat. It looked like the kobold sorc dropped some sort of necklace. Did either Borden or HHNN pick it up?

Prophecy Stuff from Aldinis:
Translation of the Codex Alaraxus: *Erin*
Rubbing of the Vermithrax Tablet: *Erin*
"Crystal Rod": *Sanae*
"Crystal Warning Alarm": *Sanae*

The Battle for Kolbek's Pride:
Map of Khorvaire: *Xavier*
Letter of Office for Kajalaketh: *Xavier*
Crysteel Scimitar: *Erin*
8 scimitars: *Xavier*
8 bows of some sort: *Xavier*
** Urko, can you give us more info on the weapons that Xavier "confiscated" from the boarding party?

Am I misisng anything?


----------



## Pebele (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree that Xavier, Erin and Sanae should each have a vial of the anti-toxin and a potion.

everything else looks good to me.

I hope that Urko isn't ill or something of the like.


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2005)

Old Boden, IIRC, gave the kobold sorceror's necklace to the remaining kobold to return to the sorceror, along with a note suggesting a change in occupation. Rather cool I thought.

From the battle on the barge, there was an ankle braclet, perhaps a psychic item of some sort.

I have no problems with divving up the potions that way.

hhnn would like to have a look at the crysteel scimitar if thats possible, other wise, fine here.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 29, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> hhnn would like to have a look at the crysteel scimitar if thats possible, other wise, fine here.




Agreed. In hindsight, Erin would have given HHNN the anklet to identify as well. The headress wasn't magical or psionic. Urko, can we retcon that in, or is it too late? 

In fact, HHNN should be fighting with this weapon. The Rierdan Crysteel gives the scimitar a +1 enhancement bonus to damage for any character wielding it with 1 power point. And since the Psychic Warrior can wield martial weapons, this would be good for close-quarters combat.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 30, 2005)

Xavier would have taken the papers back when everyone was done with their inspection. Other than that I think we are good, right?

Congrats on the impending marriage Urko! The next few months will be stressful for the both of you, but it's all worth it.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Xavier would have taken the papers back when everyone was done with their inspection. Other than that I think we are good, right?




Yup, I have that listed above. 

Modified for everyone's suggestions:
DiCorso’s Fine Liqueurs and Alchemical Marvels:
General Antitoxin x3: *Erin (1), Sanae (1), Xavier (1)*
Lizard and Toad Antitoxin x3: *Erin (1), Sanae (1), Xavier (1)*
Cure Light Wounds potion x3: *Erin (1), Sanae (1), Xavier (1)*

Prophecy Stuff from Aldinis:
Translation of the Codex Alaraxus: *Erin*
Rubbing of the Vermithrax Tablet: *Erin*
"Crystal Rod": *Sanae*
"Crystal Warning Alarm": *Sanae*

The Battle for Kolbek's Pride:
Map of Khorvaire: *Xavier*
Letter of Office for Kajalaketh: *Xavier*
Crysteel Scimitar: *He Has No Name*
8 scimitars: *Xavier*
8 bows of some sort: *Xavier*


----------



## Urko (Jun 30, 2005)

To clarify:  assuming you disarmed all the soldiers, dead and living, there are 12 sets of gear.  If you let the living keep their stuff, 8 sets.  Each soldier had a standard scimitar with scabbard, shortbow, and quiver of 20 arrows.  They were also wearing studded leather, but it didn't sound like any of you took the time to strip them down.

Also, unless 'he has no name' was being secretive about it, Erin and Borden saw him take Kajalaketh's tattoos - they flowed onto his body like water.  'He has no name' has the info about what they were.


Yeoman:  Thanks!  Right now, we're mostly just wishing we had gone ahead and eloped!  But it will all work out well.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*Enough apologies already!*

An Update: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=136737

thotd.

PS: Urko. I remember you mentioning the tattoos, but couldn't find where. Could you point me in the right direction or post it up again. Thanks.


----------



## Urko (Jul 6, 2005)

I mentioned the tattoos in post #277, on page 7.   Right here.  It's in the spoiler block at the end of the post.


----------



## Urko (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Tailspinner and P0L:

I feel bad saying anything, since my own posting is a little erratic right now, but I wanted to find out if you're still in the game.  If so, would it be possible for you to participate a bit more - at least 1-2x per week?  If you can't make that commitment, no hard feelings - I know how real life can interfere.  But I would like to keep the game moving, so if you can't participate, may I have your permission to find new players for your characters?  Not my first choice of what to do - both of you have made fun contributions to the game and I would prefer to keep you involved.  Please let me know what you plan to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry. With a long weekend for the July 4th weekend and a couple of days away on business, the last week or so has been hectic. I'll post momentarily.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey Urko, you there? Wanted to make sure the game was still going on...


----------



## doghead (Jul 22, 2005)

doghead bites the bullet.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow. Was going to post an apology to my week-long absense, but noticed there was no updates while I was away. So, is this game dead then?


----------



## Pebele (Jul 30, 2005)

it certainly appears that way. 

if Urko comes back and wants to pick up, I'm still interested.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

Pebele said:
			
		

> if Urko comes back and wants to pick up, I'm still interested.




Ditto!


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, count me in as well.


----------



## Urko (Sep 22, 2005)

*Ummm - so, I'm back...*

Greetings all!

I've been gone far longer than I ever intended to be and apologize for leaving all of you hanging.  (Real life stuff:  wedding went well, summer theatre season successfully concluded).  But now I'm slowly easing back into the PbP world, so I'm checking to see how much interest there is in reviving this game.

So, please post here and we'll figure out who's in, who's out, and what to do with any playerless characters.  I'll also attempt to contact each of you individually as well.

Again, massive apologies for my prolonged absence.  Let's play!


----------



## Pebele (Sep 22, 2005)

hey Urko! glad to hear the wedding went well. I understand how stressfull it can be.

I'm still interested in picking up the game, I was having a lot of fun!


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome back! Also glad to hear that the wedding and theater season went well. I too am interested in continuing, the game was great so far!


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 22, 2005)

As a followup question, if some of the original group is not interested, or unavailable will we be recruiting new people? I'm sure there is no lack of interested parties in joining games.


----------



## Urko (Sep 22, 2005)

Given the situation, my first choice would be to find new players for any characters whose players don't return.  If that doesn't pan out, it's possible that some new characters could be worked in (possible hooks:  getting back from business at Tharashk mining camp, random explorer, river (or even air!) ship wreck, escaped captive, etc.).


----------



## Urko (Sep 23, 2005)

I've attempted to email everyone.  I'll give it until Monday and then start looking at recruiting new players.


----------



## Pebele (Sep 23, 2005)

I know that Harvey had expresed interest in starting up again, but that was at the end of July. hopefully they still want to join.


----------



## Urko (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I was hoping that at least the "core three" - the most frequent posters - would return.  It appears, though, that Harvey hasn't been to EN World since early August.  We shall see...


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 23, 2005)

Urko, I know we have until Monday to wait for the previous members, but I've been doing a little thinking. if Harvey doesn't return, will Pebele and I continue playing our current characters or will we create new ones?

I just ask because Xavier is tied to Erin and No-Name, and it would seem sort of strange for those two to drop and him to continue. and I know Sanae and Erin had started to form a friendship as well. I could see Erin, Xavier and Sanae continuing together without a problem. but without Erin to hold them together Xavier and Sanae don't have much reason to stick it out with the loss of four members.

of course, I trust your judgement so I'm willing to go along with whatever you think is best.


----------



## Urko (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep, those three characters had a great dynamic going.  I hope we can keep that somehow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm here.

Tailspinner
with
Eff Flat


----------



## Urko (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay!  That's three.  I will start a new OOC thread tonight to start looking for recruits to assume the roles of Erin, 'he has no name,' and Old Borden (or new characters).


----------



## Pebele (Sep 26, 2005)

if I may, Urko, I would like it to be made clear what the posting expectations are this time around. it got to the point originally that the game crawled along with no posts for far too long. I understand that things come up and such, but still, I think it's fair to expect players to commit a certain amount of time to the game.

and perhaps ask players to be sure that they don't have excessive vacations or such coming up. I realize maybe I'm being picky or rude, but I really would hate to see this game die a second time.

also, I'm willing to create a new character if you'd rather start fresh. I agree with what Yeoman said earlier about it being difficult to envision why Sanae would carry on. I can make it work, but I thought I'd offer to create a new character as well.

~Pebele


----------



## Yeoman (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree with Pebele. I would like to see a more definite and solid expectation of posting minimums. I am very sympathetic to the fact that Real Life does come first, but I don't think it's too much to ask for even a quick one-liner in most circumstances. there were multiple instances previously where players would disappear without warning for long periods, and it seriously made my interest wane. 

I am also quite torn over keeping Xavier as a character. I don't know if it would be possible to capture the same chemistry if another player were to take over the character of Erin and/or No Name; and it will be next to impossible for me to get in to character to continue Xavier without the return of those characters. I have no problem creating a new character to pick up the story. I realize that could be extra work, but I think it may be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Urko (Sep 27, 2005)

Pebele:  In the new setup thread (in progress - I've had internet access issues) I'm asking prospective players to commit to 4-5 posts per week minimum.  Some possible motives for Sanae to stay:  desire to keep her word (she did sign a contract), belief in Aldinis' warning of some lurking evil, protecting innocent lives (the plantation workers).  But, see below.

Yeoman:  I understand what you mean about the chemistry of the previous configuration.  It is possible that could be lost with new players.

How about this: Any of the old players who prefer to create a new character, go ahead and do so.  I'll invent some disaster that has wiped out any characters that are not continuing, sending you back to Novilderth for reinforcements (whether new hires or fortuitous wanderers who just happen along).

New setup thread soon.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 27, 2005)

Eff Flat will continue. He was never tied to any of the other characters much so a complete new group would be fine. Also, it looks like Doghead might be back in action soon. Do you think he will come back to this game?

Tailspinner


----------



## Urko (Sep 27, 2005)

Tailspinner - I'm glad to see Eff Flat continuing.  As you said, he had no real emotional ties to the rest of the group.  If we do have a last survivor imparting what happened before to the newcomers, he is an excellent candidate.

I emailed doghead, haven't heard back from him yet.  I hope he decides to rejoin too.

_edit_:  New Mid-Game setup thread is up.  Let's retire this one and move all discussion there.


----------

